# In bilico..



## barabba11 (9 Novembre 2014)

ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Novembre 2014)

non cedere che poi ti innamori e sono cazzi


----------



## disincantata (9 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non cedere che poi ti innamori e sono cazzi



Ciao Clem, stai bene?

Bentornata. Non sparire.


----------



## disincantata (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?




Benvenuto.

Basta leggere li forum e ne trovi a decine di storie identiche.

Fniscono quasi sempre male.

Intanto se venite scoperti aiaiai, negate, minimizzate, ma il coniuge vi fa lo stesso un mazzo enorme e per anni.

Se va male vi pianta o immediatamente  o poco dopo.

La scusa del trascurato, dela moglie fredda e' banale.

Parla con lei, dille che ti piace un altra, che non ci hai nemmeno provato ma che qualcosa non va tra voi due.

Vedi come reagisce.

Puoi permetterti una separazione?  E tua figlia?


----------



## barabba11 (9 Novembre 2014)

il fatto che il rapporto con mia moglie si sia raffreddato nn lo porto come scusa,semmai penso questo come motivo della mia attrazione per questa ragazza..o forse semplicemente mi piace e basta..boh..sono abbastanza confuso in questo momento..di separazione nn ho assolutamente pensato,anche perche' mia figlia e' al primo posto su tutto ed in sostanza nn e' ancora capitato nulla..parlarne con mia moglie e' escluso perche' orgogliosa com'e' mi farebbe a fette..


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?


Di lasciar perdere e tentare un dialogo più aperti con tua moglie .. Benvenuto .. Perché hai scelto come nick Barabba ?


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?


Benvenuto.Parlare serenamente con tua moglie della situazione che si e' creata tra di voi magari sarebbe un primo passo....


----------



## passante (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> il fatto che il rapporto con mia moglie si sia raffreddato nn lo porto come scusa,semmai penso questo come motivo della mia attrazione per questa ragazza..o forse semplicemente mi piace e basta..boh..sono abbastanza confuso in questo momento..di separazione nn ho assolutamente pensato,anche perche' mia figlia e' al primo posto su tutto ed in sostanza nn e' ancora capitato nulla..parlarne con mia moglie e' escluso perche' orgogliosa com'e' mi farebbe a fette..


metti in stand by la frequentazione con la ragazza e concentrati nel recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?


Ciao Barabba, benvenuto. Dalle tue parole, si evince che... stai per capitolare.Probabilmente durante questi mesi è cresciuta con questa persona un'intesa prima celebrale, che ora si sta trasformando in un'attrazione fisica, ti stai forse innamorando ?
*Hai chiesto a tua moglie spiegazioni del suo allontanamento, della sua freddezza ? *


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2014)

Lo stupore di avere ancora gli occhi e di subire la lusinga narcisistica dell'attenzione altrui mi stupisce sempre.


----------



## barabba11 (9 Novembre 2014)

grazie x i consigli..cerchero' di parlare con mia moglie senza menzionare l'altra..con questa ragazza ho avuto subito un certo feeling,pero' da questo alla situazione attuale ne passa..mi sono chiesto perche' di questo interessamento dopo tanto tempo da quando ci siamo conosciuti..in pratica adesso siamo nella fase in cui entrambi sappiamo di piacerci ma facciam finta di nulla..l'altro giorno siamo stati mezz'ora a parlare a 30 cm di distanza..nn nascondo che le sensazioni sono bellissime..
ps:il nick e' un'assonanza del mio cognome ed un vecchio soprannome


----------



## disincantata (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> il fatto che il rapporto con mia moglie si sia raffreddato nn lo porto come scusa,semmai penso questo come motivo della mia attrazione per questa ragazza..o forse semplicemente mi piace e basta..boh..sono abbastanza confuso in questo momento..di separazione nn ho assolutamente pensato,anche perche' mia figlia e' al primo posto su tutto ed in sostanza nn e' ancora capitato nulla..parlarne con mia moglie e' escluso perche' orgogliosa com'e' mi farebbe a fette..



Quindi ti sei gia' risposto.  Evita di andare oltre.  Per quel poco che godresti tradendo, passeresti poi l'inferno in famiglia per anni e anni, un domani lo venisse a sapere pure la stima di tua figlia.


Eppure la separazione e' la prima cosa che dovrebbe mettere in conto chi tradisce o no?

A gia', poi trovate le sceme come me, o altre peggio di me, e per altri motivi non vi buttiamo fuori, ma il mazzo continuiamo a farvelo, eternamente e magari pure a cornificarvi con uno piu' giovane e piu' in gamba fisicamente.


----------



## barabba11 (9 Novembre 2014)

disincantata,nn ho assolutamente detto di voler mettere il piede in due scarpe..come da titolo,sono in bilico,nn riesco a capire perche' senza volerlo mi sono infilato in questa situazione ed ho difficolta' a spiegarmelo razionalmente..


----------



## disincantata (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> disincantata,nn ho assolutamente detto di voler mettere il piede in due scarpe..come da titolo,sono in bilico,nn riesco a capire perche' senza volerlo mi sono infilato in questa situazione ed ho difficolta' a spiegarmelo razionalmente..



Ancora meglio allora, perche' quasi tutti prima ci cascano, poi chiedono consiglio.

Cerca di capire cosa non va nel vostro matrimonio.

Se tua moglie ha solo troppi impegni, se e' stanca, prova a pensare ai primi tempi, a vedere se c'e' un modo per rivitalizzare tutto, tieni conto che il bello di essere sposati e' tutto un insieme di cose, cortesia, gentilezze, premure, attenzioni, 
qualche complimento sentito, se poi potete, qualche viaggio insieme, una cena fuori, tante piccole cose.


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> disincantata,nn ho assolutamente detto di voler mettere il piede in due scarpe..come da titolo,sono in bilico,nn riesco a capire perche' senza volerlo mi sono infilato in questa situazione ed ho difficolta' a spiegarmelo razionalmente..


Ti sei sentito gratificato e attraente come uomo e la freddezza da parte di tua moglie ha contribuito ad amplificare il tutto...ma a lei gliel'hai chiesto il perche'?Chiedi invece di accettare passivamente...


----------



## Palladiano (9 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non cedere che poi ti innamori e sono cazzi


Concordo
Ciao clem bentornata


----------



## barabba11 (9 Novembre 2014)

sul perche' i nostri rapporti si sono raffreddati abbiam parlato alcune volte..ed il piu' delle volte la risposta era che il momento nn era quello giusto..sicuramente il mio lavoro nn aiuta,sono via da casa 6 giorni a sett. dalle 7 alle 21..da qualche mese con fatica riesco a stare in famiglia il sabato pomeriggio..ed a parte la freddezza con cui mi tratta e le sfuriate immotivate per delle cavolate assurde,la cosa che piu' mi ferisce e' lo sminuire il mio lavoro ed il tagliarmi le gambe su ogni iniziativa che penso di attuare..il resto lo incasso,su questo non transigo


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> sul perche' i nostri rapporti si sono raffreddati abbiam parlato alcune volte..ed il piu' delle volte la risposta era che il momento nn era quello giusto..sicuramente il mio lavoro nn aiuta,sono via da casa 6 giorni a sett. dalle 7 alle 21..da qualche mese con fatica riesco a stare in famiglia il sabato pomeriggio..ed a parte la freddezza con cui mi tratta e le sfuriate immotivate per delle cavolate assurde,la cosa che piu' mi ferisce e' lo sminuire il mio lavoro ed il tagliarmi le gambe su ogni iniziativa che penso di attuare..il resto lo incasso,su questo non transigo


Ma lei lavora?In che senso ti taglia le gambe?Quanti anni avete?


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2014)

*faccio l'avvocato del diavolo*

Barabba,

tu non pensi che tua moglie possa avere una relazione?


----------



## barabba11 (9 Novembre 2014)

lavoriamo entrambi,lei dipendente pubblico io libero prof..nel mio campo ho un sacco di idee per migliorare ed ampliare quello che faccio,ci tengo moltissimo..ed immancabilmente quando gliene parlo trova il modo di affossare il progetto..ancora l'altro giorno son tornato a casa preso per un a collaborazione futura e lei mi dice:ma chi te lo fa' fare?tanto nn funzionera'..e grazie se uno nemmeno ci prova..io ne ho 33 mia moglie uno di meno..


----------



## aristocat (9 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Barabba,
> 
> tu non pensi che tua moglie possa avere una relazione?


Pure io ci avevo pensato:blank:


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2014)

Io ti posso solo consigliare di scappare a gambe levate da questa tipa.
 Ma come cavolo fate ad essere attratti da una che sente l'odore della crisi da Km e, ad un certo punto, te la ritrovi ovunque...che inquietudine 'sta donna.

Fuggi, sciocco.


----------



## Traccia (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> lavoriamo entrambi,lei dipendente pubblico io libero prof..nel mio campo ho un sacco di idee per migliorare ed ampliare quello che faccio,ci tengo moltissimo..ed immancabilmente quando gliene parlo trova il modo di affossare il progetto..ancora l'altro giorno son tornato a casa preso per un a collaborazione futura e lei mi dice:ma chi te lo fa' fare?tanto nn funzionera'..e grazie se uno nemmeno ci prova..io ne ho 33 mia moglie uno di meno..


La cosa più odiosa è proprio questa!!! Segare le gambe al proprio compagno sul suo entusiasmo lavorativo e voglia di fare!! Se proprio proprio non condividi STAI ZITTA ma non affossare! Non essere negativa! Non criticare!!!
POI, caro Barabba, se tu sei un visionario sciagurato che propone castelli per aria fa bene, x carità, a riportati coi piedi x terra. Ma non credo sia il tuo caso. Ho la sensazione che sia semplicemente un attacco gratuito quello che ti fa. Se non c'è stima e saper di poter contare sullappoggio o anche sul giudizio critico del compagno, che cavolo di rapporto è?!? Ci credo poi che ti guardi intorno......
Non penso tu sia invaghito della tipa, penso piuttosto che sia una fuga, una boccata daria da sta donna negativa.
Parla chiaro a tua moglie cosicché sappia che rischia di perderti o come ti ferisce col suo fare, e chaiedigli cosa tu puoi fare x lei e per la coppia (senza dirle della tua simpatia x l'altra ovviamente!!!)


----------



## Palladiano (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> lavoriamo entrambi,lei dipendente pubblico io libero prof..nel mio campo ho un sacco di idee per migliorare ed ampliare quello che faccio,ci tengo moltissimo..ed immancabilmente quando gliene parlo trova il modo di affossare il progetto..ancora l'altro giorno son tornato a casa preso per un a collaborazione futura e lei mi dice:ma chi te lo fa' fare?tanto nn funzionera'..e grazie se uno nemmeno ci prova..io ne ho 33 mia moglie uno di meno..


Le hai espresso il tuo disagio su questo suo frenarti? Magari lei, siccome già lavori fino a tardi e a stento stai a casa il sabato, teme che nuove avventure lavorative ruberanno altro spazio temporale e mentale a lei. Ha una bimba piccola da accudire da sola e forse pensa che tu non ti accorga della fatica che comporti.
Parlate di questo aspetto, parlate fino a stancarvi. Non cedere senza aver lottato per il tuo matrimonio


----------



## Palladiano (9 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io ti posso solo consigliare di scappare a gambe levate da questa tipa.
> Ma come cavolo fate ad essere attratti da una che sente l'odore della crisi da Km e, ad un certo punto, te la ritrovi ovunque...che inquietudine 'sta donna.
> 
> Fuggi, sciocco.


Gandalf


----------



## barabba11 (9 Novembre 2014)

una relazione di mia moglie nn credo,poi x carita' tutto e' possibile..nn sono di certo una persona gelosa da guardare borsa o cellulare,nn l'ho mai fatto..e infatti ho preso qualche bella girata in passato ...certamente mia moglie ha molti lati positivi,e' un'ottima mamma e' molto pragmatica e volitiva..nell'ultimo periodo purtroppo prevale il lato negativo..ps:l'altra nn sa' praticamente nulla del mio iter famigliare quindi escludo un suo avvicinamento per questo motivo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> lavoriamo entrambi,lei dipendente pubblico io libero prof..nel mio campo ho un sacco di idee per migliorare ed ampliare quello che faccio,ci tengo moltissimo..ed immancabilmente quando gliene parlo trova il modo di affossare il progetto..ancora l'altro giorno son tornato a casa preso per un a collaborazione futura e lei mi dice:ma chi te lo fa' fare?tanto nn funzionera'..e grazie se uno nemmeno ci prova..io ne ho 33 mia moglie uno di meno..


Ogni società funziona sulla ricchezza della diversità e dei contributi originali dei singoli e se i suoi componenti sono in equilibrio.
Anche il matrimonio è una società.
Tu sei l'elemento che ama l'iniziativa e il rischio e tua moglie quella che ha i piedi per terra e frena i tuoi voli.
Questo funziona.
Se foste entrambi come te finireste sul lastrico, se entrambi come tua moglie vivreste una vita grigia senza prospettive.
Un'estranea che non dipende dai tuoi introiti per mantenere il figlio è certamente più propensa a stimolarti a spiccare il volo. Tanto se cadi tu, non cade lei.
E poi tieni conto della fatica di cui dice Palladiano.
E' nervosa anche perché non ti vede mai e non sente che a te questo pesa come a lei.
Siete giovani ma non così tanto da voler essere capiti e basta. Fai uno sforzo anche tu per capire lei.


----------



## barabba11 (9 Novembre 2014)

il tempo sacrificato x il lavoro e' il principale motivo di scontro..cmq considera che quando arrivo alla sera nn mi siedo sul divano,sto' con la bambina,la metto a dormire sempre io (mi aspetta sempre stellina ),riordino,lavo piatti,pulisco qua e la' ecc..questo per dire che la mia parte la faccio..purtroppo lavorando in proprio o fai cosi o ti ritrovi a girarti i pollici in 6 mesi..ma mia moglie da dipendente nn capira' mai...ps:massima stima x i dipendenti eh nessuna polemica politica


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> grazie x i consigli..cerchero' di parlare con mia moglie senza menzionare l'altra..con questa ragazza ho avuto subito un certo feeling,pero' da questo alla situazione attuale ne passa..mi sono chiesto perche' di questo interessamento dopo tanto tempo da quando ci siamo conosciuti..in pratica adesso siamo nella fase in cui entrambi sappiamo di piacerci ma facciam finta di nulla..l'altro giorno siamo stati mezz'ora a parlare a 30 cm di distanza..nn nascondo che le sensazioni sono bellissime..
> ps:il nick e' un'assonanza del mio cognome ed un vecchio soprannome


Grazie


----------



## Frithurik (9 Novembre 2014)

*Perche'*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non cedere che poi ti innamori e sono cazzi


Si deve innamorare per forza? non puo' essere un'amicizia ricambiata con affetto e speciale.


----------



## Horny (9 Novembre 2014)

clementine!!!!!!! 

secondo me dovresti invece proprio parlare con tua moglie
dell'attrazione per 'sta tipa, come fece Lolapal col marito.
altrimenti rischi di continuare ad alimentare la cosa.


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> lavoriamo entrambi,lei dipendente pubblico io libero prof..nel mio campo ho un sacco di idee per migliorare ed ampliare quello che faccio,ci tengo moltissimo..ed immancabilmente quando gliene parlo trova il modo di affossare il progetto..ancora l'altro giorno son tornato a casa preso per un a collaborazione futura e lei mi dice:ma chi te lo fa' fare?tanto nn funzionera'..e grazie se uno nemmeno ci prova..io ne ho 33 mia moglie uno di meno..


Metti conto che considerando i tuoi orari lavorativi e l'impegno che richiede un bambino di 2 anni tempo per voi stessi non ne avete praticamente e quel poco che ne rimane lo passate a discutere di lavoro....se lei non riesce a portare leggerezza nel vostro rapporto prova a portarne un po' tu e invece di pranzare con la collega (che vedi piu' ore rispetto a tua moglie) prova a pranzare con tua moglie.Quando si dice che il matrimonio non e' roba semplice s'intende proprio questo...avvicinati e vedi che succede.Potresti rimanere sorpreso..Non ti basare su supposizioni riguardo a cio' che tua moglie pensa di te.


----------



## disincantata (9 Novembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Si deve innamorare per forza? non puo' essere un'amicizia ricambiata con affetto e speciale.


Nelle favole si.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Novembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Si deve innamorare per forza? non puo' essere un'amicizia ricambiata con affetto e speciale.


Frithurik lui scrive di fare il primo passo. Oltre l'amicizia e l'affetto speciale


----------



## Horny (9 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nelle favole si.


adoro le favole!!!!


----------



## disincantata (9 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> adoro le favole!!!!


Non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> adoro le favole!!!!


Biancaneve e i sette nani e' la mia preferita:singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## barabba11 (9 Novembre 2014)

penso che in casa nn sia mai mancato il mio supporto,per la casa stessa e per la bambina..di certo quando arrivo alla sera nn mi siedo sul divano ma sto' dietro alla piccola,la metto a letto sempre io (mi aspetta sempre stellina ),ecc...ovvio che quando arriva un figlio gli spazi di coppia si comprimono..li forse e' iniziato il problema..


----------



## disincantata (9 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Biancaneve e i sette nani e' la mia preferita:singleeye::mrgreen:



Io quella dei 'tre porcellini', sono una donna concreta.


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io quella dei 'tre porcellini', sono una donna concreta.


Io no...mi son stufata:rotfl:


----------



## barabba11 (9 Novembre 2014)

Frithurik mi spiace ma se facessi quello che sento in questo momento andrei dritto e filato a baciarla..pensa che a forza di pensarla ho perso parecchie ore di sonno questa settimana..mai successo per una ragazza manco da adolescente....camomilla?


----------



## disincantata (9 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io no...mi son stufata:rotfl:



Sognare pero' e' pericoloso. C'e' sempre il rischio di un brutto risveglio.


----------



## Horny (9 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi.


 lo so


----------



## Horny (9 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Biancaneve e i sette nani e' la mia preferita:singleeye::mrgreen:


io pollicino, barbablù, la bella e la bestia


----------



## Horny (9 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sognare pero' e' pericoloso. C'e' sempre il rischio di un brutto risveglio.


ehhhh....io non imparo mai...., però disi....i tre porcellini....
naaaaaaaaaaaaa :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sognare pero' e' pericoloso. C'e' sempre il rischio di un brutto risveglio.


...e' altrettanto pericoloso non sognare proprio....


----------



## disincantata (9 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ...e' altrettanto pericoloso non sognare proprio....



Dipende da che eta' si ha.

Io sogno solo sulle mie figlie.

Tu fai bene, benissimo.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende da che eta' si ha.
> 
> Io sogno solo sulle mie figlie.
> 
> Tu fai bene, benissimo.


Sognare è bellissimo, sognare vuol dire evadere, sognare è essere liberi davvero. È volare lontano, volare in alto sulle nostre personali miserie. 
È vero che si può cadere, fa male,  ma poi si può sempre tornare a sognare.


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sognare è bellissimo, sognare vuol dire evadere, sognare è essere liberi davvero. È volare lontano, volare in alto sulle nostre personali miserie. È vero che si può cadere, fa male,  ma poi si può sempre tornare a sognare.


Che bella cosa che hai scritto,bella davvero....


----------



## Palladiano (9 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Che bella cosa che hai scritto,bella davvero....


Aspetta che leggano gli insonni....
Grazie erato


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sognare è bellissimo, sognare vuol dire evadere, sognare è essere liberi davvero. È volare lontano, volare in alto sulle nostre personali miserie.
> È vero che si può cadere, fa male,  ma poi si può sempre tornare a sognare.


----------



## LucyLiu (9 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sognare è bellissimo, sognare vuol dire evadere, sognare è essere liberi davvero. È volare lontano, volare in alto sulle nostre personali miserie.
> È vero che si può cadere, fa male,  ma poi si può sempre tornare a sognare.


e tu non smettere di farlo, in primis per te stesso...
che già la realtà è dura da affrontare...


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> e tu non smettere di farlo, in primis per te stesso...
> che già la realtà è dura da affrontare...


 nn c'è pericolo...


----------



## sienne (10 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

lavori veramente tanto. Delle domande indiscrete: 
le tue entrate bastano per tenere la famiglia?
O ti trovi nell'avvio della tua attività?
Se si, da quanti anni?


Te lo chiedo per capire se il comportamento di tua moglie ha delle fondamenta.



sienne


----------



## barabba11 (10 Novembre 2014)

ciao sienne
la mia attivita' e' iniziata quasi 10 anni fa',appena ho terminato gli studi..
Quando siamo andati a convivere avevo detto chiaro e tondo alla mia futura moglie che avrei tralasciato le attivita' extra (facevo sport,avevo il pallino di filosofia come seconda laurea,ecc..),per dedicarmi al lavoro ed alla famiglia e cosi ho fatto.
Quando e' arrivata la bambina si e' sentita sola,anche perche' i suoi genitori,pur presenti,abitano lontano e lavorano ancora entrambi..tanto e' vero che avevamo parlato di una sua interruzione lavorativa alla nascita del pargolo per dedicarsi a lei..pero' lei ha preferito continuare il lavoro e nn le do' torto,e' un modo per sentirsi realizzati e la capisco benissimo..anche se le mie entrate bastano ed avanzano per vivere dignitosamente..


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao sienne
> la mia attivita' e' iniziata quasi 10 anni fa',appena ho terminato gli studi..
> Quando siamo andati a convivere avevo detto chiaro e tondo alla mia futura moglie che avrei tralasciato le attivita' extra (facevo sport,avevo il pallino di filosofia come seconda laurea,ecc..),per dedicarmi al lavoro ed alla famiglia e cosi ho fatto.
> Quando e' arrivata la bambina si e' sentita sola,anche perche' i suoi genitori,pur presenti,abitano lontano e lavorano ancora entrambi..tanto e' vero che avevamo parlato di una sua interruzione lavorativa alla nascita del pargolo per dedicarsi a lei..pero' lei ha preferito continuare il lavoro e nn le do' torto,e' un modo per sentirsi realizzati e la capisco benissimo..anche se le mie entrate bastano ed avanzano per vivere dignitosamente..


ribadisco la mia domanda: le hai detto che il suo frenarti, scoraggiarti, è per te un problema? ne avete parlato?
Guarda che capisco la realizzazione economica e professionale eh, però tante ore lontano da casa, lei sola con la bimba...
ne avete discusso?


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sognare è bellissimo, sognare vuol dire evadere, sognare è essere liberi davvero. È volare lontano, volare in alto sulle nostre personali miserie.
> È vero che si può cadere, fa male,  ma poi si può sempre tornare a sognare.


:up::up::up: grande palladiano!


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> sul perche' i nostri rapporti si sono raffreddati abbiam parlato alcune volte..ed il piu' delle volte la risposta era che il momento nn era quello giusto..sicuramente il mio lavoro nn aiuta,sono via da casa 6 giorni a sett. dalle 7 alle 21..da qualche mese con fatica riesco a stare in famiglia il sabato pomeriggio..ed a parte la freddezza con cui mi tratta e le sfuriate immotivate per delle cavolate assurde,*la cosa che piu' mi ferisce e' lo sminuire il mio lavoro ed il tagliarmi le gambe su ogni iniziativa che penso di attuare*..il resto lo incasso,su questo non transigo



...e ovviamente l'altra ti lusingherà e ti blandirà complimentandosi sul tuo operato lavorativo e ti incoraggerà sulle tue iniziative.
Come sono furbe ste donne...e tu stai cascando nella rete. Attento che ci rimarrai impigliato, oltre tutto non sei un traditore inside e la cosa è facile che ti sfugga di mano.

Ti illustro già un possibile scenario:
tu ti accorgi del pericolo che corre il tuo matrimonio e ti vuoi defilare, ma lei non è d'accordo...ti tampinerà (del resto è tipo da farlo) e ti ossessionerà.
Basta un solo sms che arriva nel momento sbagliato...e vedrai una voragine che si apre sotto i tuoi piedi.
Ricordati che certe amanti si appiccicano come delle cozze agli scogli...e sei fregato, tua moglie non ti vuole più e perdi tutto!!!

Altra ipotesi (anche questa abbastanza probabile) come ha detto Clem e altri, ti ci innamori e ti metti in un gran casino. 
E ti sarai rovinato con le tue mani!
Mal voluto non è mai troppo!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e ovviamente l'altra ti lusingherà e ti blandirà complimentandosi sul tuo operato lavorativo e ti incoraggerà sulle tue iniziative.
> Come sono furbe ste donne...e tu stai cascando nella rete. Attento che ci rimarrai impigliato, oltre tutto non sei un traditore inside e la cosa è facile che ti sfugga di mano.
> 
> Ti illustro già un possibile scenario:
> ...


Praticamente sei un incapace di intendere e di volere 
Ste donne cattivone


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Praticamente sei un incapace di intendere e di volere
> Ste donne cattivone


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Praticamente sei un incapace di intendere e di volere
> Ste donne cattivone



Praticamente sì.
Hai presente il richiamo delle sirene di Ulisse?
Lo descrisse in maniera superba Kid, ma me lo sono scritto e lo vado a cercare...poi lo posto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.


Parlane con lei. Ogni tensione che coinvolge la vostra famiglia merita di essere chiarita. La routine non è una vostra prerogativa: è ovvio e naturale che qualsiasi rapporto d'amore pluriennale, stabile, quotidiano, non preveda quello che c'è scritto qui sotto...



barabba11 ha detto:


> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?


...che di base è solo una cosa: la curiosità della scoperta dell'altro/a, l'infatuazione, la cotta che brucia, che ti instilla l'interesse nei confronti dell'altro (il "nuovo", colui che non conosci).

Puoi fare un solo grande errore grave: confondere la cotta per questa tua collega con l'amore per la tua famiglia e pensare che l'infatuazione per la tua collega possa soppiantare l'amore verso tua moglie e valere il sacrificio della serenità della tua famiglia. Tutto il resto sono peccati veniali: creati l'occasione, bacia la tua collega e vivitela senza patemi.

Se hai chiaro questo sopra: 1) non farti beccare, cosa molto difficile 2) se non vieni beccato, non temere il dopo 3) non farti beccare 4) non farti scoprire da tua moglie 5) non farti sgamare come un pirla.


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Gandalf


Gandalf o no...secondo me bisogna stare lontani da chi ti ritrovi ovunque, casualmente dopo aver capito che hai dei problemi. Troppe coincidenze, troppo interesse improvviso da parte di lei e troppo """"seguire gli eventi"""" da parte di lui...sento odore di facocera!! 
Te lo consiglio di nuovo, fuggi! 
Ma tanto cadrò invano dal ponte, già lo so!


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> Frithurik mi spiace ma se facessi quello che sento in questo momento andrei dritto e filato a baciarla..pensa che a forza di pensarla ho perso parecchie ore di sonno questa settimana..mai successo per una ragazza manco da adolescente....camomilla?


No, una bella tisana di verbena, melissa, biancospino, valeriana, tiglio, iperico, salvia e fiori d'arancio e borsa de ghiaccio tra i pantaloni. Vai in erboristeria e fattelo fare...vedrai se non dormi, puzza da far vomitare ma è efficace!


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Praticamente sì.
> Hai presente il richiamo delle sirene di Ulisse?
> Lo descrisse in maniera superba Kid, ma me lo sono scritto e lo vado a cercare...poi lo posto.


ma ulisse non ci è cascato...
sapeva che avrebbe potuto cascarci e non voleva. quindi ha messo in atto le opportune contromosse


----------



## Divì (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma ulisse non ci è cascato...
> sapeva che avrebbe potuto cascarci e non voleva. quindi ha messo in atto le opportune contromosse


Tipo farsi legare?


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Novembre 2014)

A) Non sei un traditore seriale, non fare cazzate! Non hai pelo sullo stomaco!
B) Lei è una rizzacazzi che ha voglia di farsi sfondare avanti dietro in alto e in basso!
C) Tua moglie invidia il tuo lavoro e invidia te
D) Tua moglie è incazzata nera che non sei mai a casa
E) Tua moglie forse già da un pò ti sta facendo becco oppure vorrebbe
F) Ascolta il post di diletta
G) Parla chiaro, Tua moglie portala a cena lontana dalla bimba ed elenca le tue perplessità e le tue difficoltà

State vivendo una problematica di coppia che può sfociare in altri ambiti. Avere bisogno di un confronto serio, e potreste anche litigare. Se non lo fai vivrete in un limbo di sopportazione tale da autodistruggervi in poco tempo lasciandovi trasportare dai colleghi o colleghe di lavoro di facili costumi.
Forse addirittura il vostro matrimonio è già finito e non ve ne siete accorti.
Stai molto attento a quello che fai e pondera ogni mossa, c'è una creatura di mezzo! Non farti spompinare dalla collega, quella non vede l'ora di farsi montare a bestia dal povero marito reietto e non capito!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?



Prima di cedere risolvi anche se solo nel tuo cervello la situazione con tua moglie 
per avere un amante devi essere sereno altrimenti 
non può che portare alle deriva un rapporto che già sta in bilico


----------



## Divì (10 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A) Non sei un traditore seriale, non fare cazzate! Non hai pelo sullo stomaco!
> B) Lei è una rizzacazzi che ha voglia di farsi sfondare avanti dietro in alto e in basso!
> C) Tua moglie invidia il tuo lavoro e invidia te
> D) Tua moglie è incazzata nera che non sei mai a casa
> ...


Quoto, ma se siamo già alla fase del "penso sempre a lei, non ci dormo la notte" la vedo dura.


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Novembre 2014)

......... se poi torni qui dicendoci che hai trovato l'amore della tua vita con la collega che ha voluto farsi trapanare dal marito incompreso dalla moglie , e la tua vita poi è a brandelli, ti aspettiamo! Non vedo l'ora di insultarti!


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> ......... se poi torni qui dicendoci che hai trovato l'amore della tua vita con la collega che ha voluto farsi trapanare dal marito incompreso dalla moglie , e la tua vita poi è a brandelli, ti aspettiamo! Non vedo l'ora di insultarti!


:rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto, ma se siamo già alla fase del "penso sempre a lei, non ci dormo la notte" la vedo dura.


Cazzi suoi! Se se la scopa è un coglione gigantesco!


----------



## ivanl (10 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto, ma se siamo già alla fase del "penso sempre a lei, non ci dormo la notte" la vedo dura.


si, ma non ha 15 anni...un minimo di ragionamento razionale dovrebbe poterlo fare...e capire che si tratta di un'infatuazione dovuta al momento. Che parli con la moglie, prima di far cazzate. Potrebbe scoprire che il suo matrimonio e' gia' finito (come ha detto fataignorante) e, allora, le cose avrebbero una luce diversa (e passi diversi da fare)


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Dimme la verità, un traditore seriale che fa i rimbrotti ai potenziali traditori e traditori falliti, priceless! Vè?


----------



## Divì (10 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Dimme la verità, un traditore seriale che fa i rimbrotti ai potenziali traditori e traditori falliti, priceless! Vè?


traditori si nasce e tu lo nacqui!


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Tipo farsi legare?


guarda a proposito della discussione sull'altro 3d con diletta, mi pare proprio calzante la figura di ulisse.
ulisse, il polìtropos, si adatta alle circostanze, è in grado attraverso la propria volontà di adattarsi agli eventi di modellarli alle proprie esigenze. lui è l'eroe del ritorno.
Achille, per esempio è all'opposto. Statico, antinomico. affronta gli eventi ma subendoli quasi che la sua volontà non abbia presa su di essi.
Così nel caso di diletta lei dipinge gli uomini come tanti achille. io sostengo siano degli ulisse.
bon


----------



## Divì (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> guarda a proposito della discussione sull'altro 3d con diletta, mi pare proprio calzante la figura di ulisse.
> ulisse, il polìtropos, si adatta alle circostanze, è in grado attraverso la propria volontà di adattarsi agli eventi di modellarli alle proprie esigenze. lui è l'eroe del ritorno.
> Achille, per esempio è all'opposto. Statico, antinomico. affronta gli eventi ma subendoli quasi che la sua volontà non abbia presa su di essi.
> Così nel caso di diletta lei dipinge gli uomini come tanti achille. io sostengo siano degli ulisse.
> bon


Sono d'accordo. L'atto di volontà di Ulisse non è "non ascolto le sirene", ma "scelgo di essere legato".

Ci vuole una dose di scaltrezza, Ulisse rappresenta anche l'uomo curioso, intraprendente e "doppio" e sa di essere così, quindi si conosce e si accetta anche nei suoi limiti.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Praticamente sì.
> Hai presente il richiamo delle sirene di Ulisse?
> Lo descrisse in maniera superba Kid, ma me lo sono scritto e lo vado a cercare...poi lo posto.




E tu stai insieme a un imbecille simile? Ma capisci che sminuisci te se parli così dell'uomo con cui stai?

Uccidetemi...vi prego chiamate Jb e fatemi abbattere


----------



## barabba11 (10 Novembre 2014)

sono razionale quel tanto che basta per capire che l'amore,per lo meno da come la vedo io,e' ben diverso da quello che provo per questa donna..io provo attrazione mentale,chimica,nn  semplicemente l'essere attirati da una gnocca..l'amore e' ben diverso..
con mia moglie abbiam avuto una discussione molto pesante l'anno scorso sul tema lavoro,ed il risultato e' il sabato pomeriggio a casa..il problema di fondo e' pero' che nn capisce la tipologia del mio lavoro:lei dice semplicemente rifiuta le proposte che ti impegnano troppo..se facessi cosi,essendo in proprio,nel giro di poco tempo perderei un sacco di collaborazioni e clienti..la disponibilita' e la rapidita' sono essenziali..


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> *sono razionale *quel tanto che basta per capire che l'amore,per lo meno da come la vedo io,e' ben diverso da quello che provo per questa donna.*.io provo attrazione mentale,chimica,nn  semplicemente l'essere attirati da una gnocca*..l'amore e' ben diverso..


il ragazzo è completamente fottuto!
Scaldo i tasti, ti aspetto, facci sapere come è andata, non vedo l'ora che ti riaffacci!


----------



## perplesso (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> sono razionale quel tanto che basta per capire che l'amore,per lo meno da come la vedo io,e' ben diverso da quello che provo per questa donna..io provo attrazione mentale,chimica,nn  semplicemente l'essere attirati da una gnocca..l'amore e' ben diverso..
> con mia moglie abbiam avuto una discussione molto pesante l'anno scorso sul tema lavoro,ed il risultato e' il sabato pomeriggio a casa..il problema di fondo e' pero' che nn capisce la tipologia del mio lavoro:lei dice semplicemente rifiuta le proposte che ti impegnano troppo..se facessi cosi,essendo in proprio,nel giro di poco tempo perderei un sacco di collaborazioni e clienti..la disponibilita' e la rapidita' sono essenziali..


dici che le cose sul lavoro ti vanno abbastanza bene.   forse potresti pensare di assumere un paio di ragazze cui delegare almeno parte del lavoro,quantomeno le questioni burocratiche,chè fanno perdere moltissimo tempo.

ne ricaveresti più spazio per la tua famiglia senza compromettere le tue possibilità lavorative


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> forse potresti pensare di assumere


 Mora e Bionda con tanto di quarta? Sicuramente starebbe fra quattro guanciali! Si assumi due ragazze dotate! Vedrai il lavoro andrà una bomba!:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> sono razionale quel tanto che basta per capire che l'amore,per lo meno da come la vedo io,e' ben diverso da quello che provo per questa donna..io provo attrazione mentale,chimica,nn semplicemente l'essere attirati da una gnocca..l'amore e' ben diverso..
> con mia moglie abbiam avuto una discussione molto pesante l'anno scorso sul tema lavoro,ed il risultato e' il sabato pomeriggio a casa..il problema di fondo e' pero' che nn capisce la tipologia del mio lavoro:lei dice semplicemente rifiuta le proposte che ti impegnano troppo..se facessi cosi,essendo in proprio,nel giro di poco tempo perderei un sacco di collaborazioni e clienti..la disponibilita' e la rapidita' sono essenziali..


ahi ahi. lavoro contro famiglia.

lo vedi che lei ti frena non perché è stronza ma perché vuole che tu dedichi più tempo alla famiglia?
non credo che non capisca il tuo lavoro credo che ti stia dicendo che anteponi il lavoro alla famiglia. ed infatti per averti il sabato a casa avete dovuto litigare e pare quasi una concessione (tua).
se tu le andassi incontro cercassi di conciliare le due esigenze, magari rientrando a casa prima la sera non so ma io credo che le richieste di tua moglie non siano così incredibili.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> sono razionale quel tanto che basta per capire che l'amore,per lo meno da come la vedo io,e' ben diverso da quello che provo per questa donna..io provo attrazione mentale,chimica,nn  semplicemente l'essere attirati da una gnocca..l'amore e' ben diverso..
> con mia moglie abbiam avuto una discussione molto pesante l'anno scorso sul tema lavoro,ed il risultato e' il sabato pomeriggio a casa..il problema di fondo e' pero' che nn capisce la tipologia del mio lavoro:lei dice semplicemente rifiuta le proposte che ti impegnano troppo..se facessi cosi,essendo in proprio,nel giro di poco tempo perderei un sacco di collaborazioni e clienti..la disponibilita' e la rapidita' sono essenziali..


E meno male che hai rinunciato a palestra etc.
Ma perchè si fanno figli se poi non si ha voglia di trovare il tempo per la famiglia?
Credi che basti metterla a letto la sera? Lo sai che questi primi anni non tornano indietro?
Concordo su quello che ti hanno detto gli altri, che la tua nuova amica diventerà presto facocera ed altrchè non ha capito il tuo iter familiare... altrochè no.
Concordo anche sul fatto che sei già fottuto.
Però te lo dico di nuovo, anche io. NON FARE CAZZATE. Te ne pentiresti, e tanto, sicuramente. Anche se adesso è tutto così magico che il cervello è già annebbiato. Traspare, fidati.


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Dimme la verità, un traditore seriale che fa i rimbrotti ai potenziali traditori e traditori falliti, priceless! Vè?


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> sono razionale quel tanto che basta per capire che l'amore,per lo meno da come la vedo io,e' ben diverso da quello che provo per questa donna..io provo attrazione mentale,chimica,nn  semplicemente l'essere attirati da una gnocca..l'amore e' ben diverso..
> con mia moglie abbiam avuto una discussione molto pesante l'anno scorso sul tema lavoro,ed il risultato e' il sabato pomeriggio a casa..il problema di fondo e' pero' che nn capisce la tipologia del mio lavoro:lei dice semplicemente rifiuta le proposte che ti impegnano troppo..se facessi cosi,essendo in proprio,nel giro di poco tempo perderei un sacco di collaborazioni e clienti..la disponibilita' e la rapidita' sono essenziali..


  
Mi sa che giù dal ponte ci stai per cadere tu.
Quello che provi non è solo attrazione mentale e chimica...è l'inizio della cotta...
Devo proprio quotare Fata.


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> il ragazzo è completamente fottuto!
> Scaldo i tasti, ti aspetto, facci sapere come è andata, non vedo l'ora che ti riaffacci!


:rotfl::rotfl:
Così lo fai scappare!!


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?*cosa mi consigliate*?


Dato che ci sei già dentro, mi sentirei di consigliarti di far mente locale sulle possibili conseguenze che potrebbero scaturire se tu cedessi.

Il fatto è che per te si tratta di una esperienza nuova in tutti i sensi, per cui non credo che tu riesca a figurarti i possibili scenari che ne potrebbero scaturire. Sei in una fase di innamoramento, se non di rincoglionimento. Senza offesa, è solo per dire che non credo tu sia capace in questo momento di soppesare le conseguenze di questa situazione, cosi come l'effettiva valenza di quello che ti sta capitando a livello sentimentale.

Pensavo al fatto che la cosa sia nata principalmente dal fatto che sia stata lei a dare inizio a questa storia e che, lusingandoti, sia riuscita a condizionarti con relativa facilità. Quello che voglio cercare di capire è il perché tu fossi già sui blocchi di partenza. Ti dico questo perché ci sono momenti nella vita di un uomo, come di una donna, in cui certe influenze esterne non hanno cosi tanta presa, o magari ci si limita a godere semplicemente di quelle lusinghe che credo facciano piacere a chiunque. Vi conoscevate da anni e fino a poco tempo fa tu non la consideravi in questo modo, magari la consideravi per la bella donna qual è, ma non ci facevi pensieri "avanzati", di sicuro non ci perdevi il sonno. Poi ti accorgi che lei diventa più confidenziale, strano no? O forse non è strano, perché mentre adesso tu ti fai i tuoi scrupoli e cerchi qualche capro espiatorio che possa giustificare il tuo trasporto (vedi scassamento della moglie), è probabile che sia lei ad essere in crisi col marito e che stia attraversando un periodo di confusione tale da farla uscire di riga ed esporsi con te alla ricerca di quello che solo lei può sapere. Sarà pure una psicologa, ma non credo che quello che sta accadendo sia scaturito dal semplice vederti abbattuto. Al limite qualche segnale lo hai dato anche tu, lei lo ha raccolto. Probabilmente qualche ammiccamento vi era già stato.

Per cui, anche se questo è innamoramento, ti pregherei di tener per un istante fuori dal discorso l'amore o anche la semplice infatuazione la quale prevederebbe comunque un certo trasporto. Anche se ormai sei partito, non confondere tutto questo trasporto con l'amore. 

Devi tornare indietro e pensare a quando non subivi simili influenze, è probabile che molto semplicemente non te le andavi a cercare e che la tua vita scorreva con relativa serenità tra lavoro e casa. Ed è altrettanto probabile che, se lei non si fosse esposta come ha fatto in questi mesi, tu non avresti preso una simile iniziativa, dato che 7 anni tra fidanzamento, matrimonio e una splendida bimba, sono un periodo irrilevante per mandare in crisi un uomo che dovrebbe essersi sposato per amore.

Altrimenti, se è l'amore quello che stai cercando allora qui non ci sarà nessuno capace di farti cambiare idea perché ha una forza dirompente e travolge qualsiasi cosa, anche i figli. Perciò concludo come ho cominciato, ti consiglio per quanto possibile di fare mente locale ed applicare scelte e decisioni sicuramente più consone e sensate di quelle lasciate al caso come lo sono ora.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Mora e Bionda con tanto di quarta? Sicuramente starebbe fra quattro guanciali! Si assumi due ragazze dotate! Vedrai il lavoro andrà una bomba!:rotfl::carneval:


Effettivamente non è il momento.


----------



## barabba11 (10 Novembre 2014)

purtroppo nn dedico sufficientemente tempo alla bambina,e' vero..dire pero' che si fanno i figli e poi nn li dedichi il tempo necessario ed accostarlo al mio caso mi sembra un tantino pressapochista..mantenere la famiglia col mio lavoro mi sembra un mio preciso dovere,nn tempo sottratto alla bambina..e ti assicuro che tutti i momenti a casa li passo con lei e la moglie..piuttosto mi metto al pc mentre loro dormono a lavorare..ho degli amici sposati con figli che fanno 2-3 uscite serali a settimana e nn rinuncerebbero mai a questo..io mi dico:nn sono fuori casa a cazzeggiare,sto' lavorando,perche' cavolo mi devo sentire in colpa?!nn vado mica per locali con la prole a casa che mi aspetta..pero' avete anche ragione voi,occorre mettersi nei panni di mia moglie e cercare un confronto..


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> purtroppo nn dedico sufficientemente tempo alla bambina,e' vero..dire pero' che si fanno i figli e poi nn li dedichi il tempo necessario ed accostarlo al mio caso mi sembra un tantino pressapochista..mantenere la famiglia col mio lavoro mi sembra un mio preciso dovere,nn tempo sottratto alla bambina..e ti assicuro che tutti i momenti a casa li passo con lei e la moglie..piuttosto mi metto al pc mentre loro dormono a lavorare..ho degli amici sposati con figli che fanno 2-3 uscite serali a settimana e nn rinuncerebbero mai a questo..io mi dico:nn sono fuori casa a cazzeggiare,sto' lavorando,perche' cavolo mi devo sentire in colpa?!nn vado mica per locali con la prole a casa che mi aspetta..pero' avete anche ragione voi,occorre mettersi nei panni di mia moglie e cercare un confronto..


guarda, secondo me la tensione lavoro-famiglia è una cosa che non si risolve mai del tutto. soprattutto per voi che avete figli. questo perchè sono due cose importanti, anzi sono le due cose su cui ognuno fonda e costruisce la sua vita. io penso che sapere già qual è uno dei nodi principali da sciogliere con tua moglie sia una bella risorsa. ti dico però per esperienza che devi smettere di vedere e sentire l'altra, se no non riesci a concentrarti sulle difficoltà con tua moglie. non credo affatto che sia troppo tardi. faticoso sì, ma la fatica la facciamo da un sacco di parti, una più una meno...  perchè non vi rivolgete a qualcuno?


----------



## barabba11 (10 Novembre 2014)

grazie Jon delle tue parole..


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> purtroppo nn dedico sufficientemente tempo alla bambina,e' vero..dire pero' che si fanno i figli e poi nn li dedichi il tempo necessario ed accostarlo al mio caso mi sembra un tantino pressapochista..mantenere la famiglia col mio lavoro mi sembra un mio preciso dovere,nn tempo sottratto alla bambina..e ti assicuro che tutti i momenti a casa li passo con lei e la moglie..piuttosto mi metto al pc mentre loro dormono a lavorare..ho degli amici sposati con figli che fanno 2-3 uscite serali a settimana e nn rinuncerebbero mai a questo..io mi dico:nn sono fuori casa a cazzeggiare,sto' lavorando,perche' cavolo mi devo sentire in colpa?!nn vado mica per locali con la prole a casa che mi aspetta..pero' avete anche ragione voi,occorre mettersi nei panni di mia moglie e cercare un confronto..


xsi cerca il confronto. avete priorità diverse tu il lavoro lei la famiglia. lei vuole te a casa a fare il marito e il papà. non che tu non lo faccia ma forse troppo poco (per tua moglie evidentemente). Devi parlarne con lei. I problemi si affrontano e si cerca di discuterli PER RISOLVERLI non per scambiarsi recriminazioni (lo dico a te e a lei) quindi mi raccomando non iniziate con "è colpa tua" "no tua". C'è un problema? come possiamo risolverlo venendoci incontro?
Dai parlale.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> grazie Jon delle tue parole..


Stai attento.


----------



## Circe (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?


io ci sono stata...ma dall'altra parte....dalla parte di tua moglie. Mio marito ci è stato, lavoravamo insieme e lo hanno fatto per anni sotto i miei occhi lui e lei, fingendosi grandi amici e basta. Vuoi sapere cosa è successo?LE mie antenne se ne sono accorte....ho aspettato di esserne sicura e poi è scoppiata la guerra. ho avvisato il marito di lei,e le rispettive famiglie, i figli e tutti dovevano sapere cosa stavano facendo. Conclusione? io sto ancora con lui e lui ancora con lei. Ma è un riparare per i figli. Il dado è tratto, la fiducia non esiste, la reputazione è andata. E poi sai cosa mi ha detto mio marito? Era solo sesso, lei mi provocava e cercava di continuo. Non so cosa dirti, non posso darti consigli. Ma una cosa so, se sei una persona onesta.....parlane prima con tua moglie e poi se è il caso buttati. Tradire una donna non è solo rovinare i suoi sentimenti per te, è perdere la faccia di uomo affidabile agli occhi di chi ti conosce. Se la psicologa ne vale la pena....ma sappi che noi donne siamo tutte un po' psicologhe con gli uomini delle altre, perchè è come una rivincita femminile. In quelle situazioni tutto diventa eccitante, erotico. Portatela a casa e falle lavare le tue mutande....poi vediamo se resta cosi attraente come adesso che si prende solo il bello di te.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ....ma sappi che noi donne siamo tutte un po' psicologhe con gli uomini delle altre, *perchè è come una rivincita femminile*.


Sarebbe a dire? Competizione? Definire prego.


----------



## Circe (10 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sarebbe a dire? Competizione? Definire prego.


la tipa sa che lui è sposato. Sai quanto è più intrigante e soddisfacente conquistare l'uomo di un'altra che un uomo libero?


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> la tipa sa che lui è sposato. Sai quanto è più intrigante e soddisfacente conquistare l'uomo di un'altra che un uomo libero?


scusa Circe ma su questo....cioé se lei è davvero una 
donna di questo genere allora il nostro nuovo utente
la deve proprio evitare!
ma non tutte le persone sono così, o sempre
in questo stadio della vita che descrivi tu.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Praticamente sei un incapace di intendere e di volere
> Ste donne cattivone





Diletta ha detto:


> Praticamente sì.
> Hai presente il richiamo delle sirene di Ulisse?
> Lo descrisse in maniera superba Kid, ma me lo sono scritto e lo vado a cercare...poi lo posto.


il problema non è tanto quel che dici ma come lo dici.
Quando ti leggo ho la sensazione di parlare con mia nonna.
Ci manca che tu concluda con "Che mondo oggigiorno! Chissà dove andremo a finire?!"
Non so perché riesci a dipingere una società di ruoli antichi, lontani nel tempo, dove ci sono ancora mogli, angeli del focolare, uomini che si sa sono cacciatori e si sfogano nei bordelli (li hanno chiusi nel 58!) o con amanti perfide tentatrici.
Magari è colpa mia che non so leggerti.
La colonna sonora è questa 
[video=youtube;1ICTXgE6U3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ICTXgE6U3E[/video]

oppure

[video=youtube;OgZFNzo29-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgZFNzo29-E[/video]


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Parlane con lei. Ogni tensione che coinvolge la vostra famiglia merita di essere chiarita. La routine non è una vostra prerogativa: è ovvio e naturale che qualsiasi rapporto d'amore pluriennale, stabile, quotidiano, non preveda quello che c'è scritto qui sotto...
> 
> 
> ...che di base è solo una cosa: la curiosità della scoperta dell'altro/a, l'infatuazione, la cotta che brucia, che ti instilla l'interesse nei confronti dell'altro (il "nuovo", colui che non conosci).
> ...



Qualche rischio lo corre sempre, o casuale, o se lei e' una facocera  e mira in alto.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

'magari è colpa mia che non so leggerti' è magistrale.
anche io mi sento così nei confronti di Diletta.
è come se cercasse conferme ad una teoria che ha
già in testa.
e non è il cosa, è proprio il come.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2014)

Anche gli altri però qui hanno dato del loro meglio.
Ve la dedico 

[video=youtube;YtBHm-gSNbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtBHm-gSNbQ[/video]


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> purtroppo nn dedico sufficientemente tempo alla bambina,e' vero..dire pero' che si fanno i figli e poi nn li dedichi il tempo necessario ed accostarlo al mio caso mi sembra un tantino pressapochista..mantenere la famiglia col mio lavoro mi sembra un mio preciso dovere,nn tempo sottratto alla bambina..e ti assicuro che tutti i momenti a casa li passo con lei e la moglie..piuttosto mi metto al pc mentre loro dormono a lavorare..ho degli amici sposati con figli che fanno 2-3 uscite serali a settimana e nn rinuncerebbero mai a questo..io mi dico:nn sono fuori casa a cazzeggiare,sto' lavorando,perche' cavolo mi devo sentire in colpa?!nn vado mica per locali con la prole a casa che mi aspetta..pero' avete anche ragione voi,occorre mettersi nei panni di mia moglie e cercare un confronto..



Ecco, proprio per questo io ti ammiro ma se ti fai l'amante oltre al torto terribile, togli tempo a moglie e figlia,  altro tempo, quindi pensaci.

Se invece non ami piu' tua moglie lasciala, prima pero'.


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> la tipa sa che lui è sposato. Sai quanto è più intrigante e soddisfacente conquistare l'uomo di un'altra che un uomo libero?



Altroche se certe lo sanno!


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Tipo farsi legare?



E si, pensandoci  avrei dovuto imporre  la cintura di castita' al marito quando andava a suonare ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma ulisse non ci è cascato...
> *sapeva che avrebbe potuto cascarci e non voleva. quindi ha messo in atto le opportune contromosse*


Infatti!
Ulisse lo sapeva, conoscendosi, ed è così che fa chi sa di non essere insensibile a certi richiami. Adotta le sue contromisure.
Ma Barabba è novizio in questo senso, infatti sta cadendo nel trappolone dell'Amore, peggio che andar di notte...

Comunque, ecco il concetto espresso da Kid, un utente che la sapeva lunga: 

"per opporsi all'occasione serve una grande forza di volontà e un lavoro interiore.
Il problema è che solitamente la tentazione la si nota proprio perché c'è qualcosa che non va nella nostra vita. *
Il canto delle sirene lo sentono tutti, se però sei in crisi, lo vai ad ascoltare da vicino."

*Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> la tipa sa che lui è sposato. *Sai quanto è più intrigante e soddisfacente conquistare l'uomo di un'altra che un uomo libero?*


Posso immaginarlo. Posso capire il valore aggiunto, o percepito, dell'uomo sposato in contrapposizione con quello "acerbo" dell'uomo libero ...ma credo che non sia questo il caso.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Altroche se certe lo sanno!


Chi sa? E cosa?

Io concordo, ma siete sicure che si tratti di un comportamento razionale?


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu stai insieme a un imbecille simile? Ma capisci che sminuisci te se parli così dell'uomo con cui stai?
> 
> Uccidetemi...vi prego chiamate Jb e fatemi abbattere



Veramente si parlava della situazione di Barabba (e non gli ho dato dell'imbecille, ci mancherebbe, se mai glielo stai dando tu).
E' lui che è invaghito...o no?
Mio marito sarà ben difficile che si invaghisca di qualcuna.


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Chi sa? E cosa?
> 
> Io concordo, ma siete sicure che si tratti di un comportamento razionale?



Ci sono donne che uno libero non lo cercano proprio.

Vogliono sentirsi la migliore, quella piu' bella, piu' desiderabile della moglie e, una volta iniziata la relazione,  non fanno altro che deriderla
Hai sentito la lettura delle email dell'amante di Logli sulla moglie?  Da strozzarla la troietta. 

Ecco, quelle uno libero non lo cercano.

Cercano spesso pure quello molto piu' vecchio,  così si sentono ancora piu' in grado di manipolare o ci sperano.

Questa ha pure l'aggravante di essere una psicologa, se solo si fermasse a pensare che lui e' sposato da poco ed ha una bimba piccola sarebbe chiedere troppo?


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti!
> Ulisse lo sapeva, conoscendosi, ed è così che fa chi sa di non essere insensibile a certi richiami. Adotta le sue contromisure.
> Ma Barabba è novizio in questo senso, infatti sta cadendo nel trappolone dell'Amore, peggio che andar di notte...
> 
> ...


Lo scopo di Ulisse però era quello di ascoltarle le sirene. Per cui si fece semplicemente legare. Dove vuoi che andasse.

Qui in effetti si tratta della stessa cosa, dare ascolto a questa situazione senza però lasciarsi travolgere. Poi lo scopo di lei non è quello di fare le scarpe a Barabba, semmai vorrebbe fargli qualcos'altro.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> il problema non è tanto quel che dici ma come lo dici.
> Quando ti leggo ho la sensazione di parlare con mia nonna.
> Ci manca che tu concluda con "Che mondo oggigiorno! Chissà dove andremo a finire?!"
> Non so perché riesci a dipingere una società di ruoli antichi, lontani nel tempo, dove ci sono ancora mogli, angeli del focolare, uomini che si sa sono cacciatori e si sfogano nei bordelli (li hanno chiusi nel 58!) o con amanti perfide tentatrici.
> ...



Ma si sta parlando di quello che sta succedendo a Barabba o di cosa? 
Basta solo pensare a questo: la psicologa sa che lui è sposato con una bimba (lasciando perdere che anche lei lo è).
Tira tu le conclusioni...


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che uno libero non lo cercano proprio.
> 
> Vogliono sentirsi la migliore, quella piu' bella, piu' desiderabile della moglie e, una volta iniziata la relazione,  non fanno altro che deriderla
> Hai sentito la lettura delle email dell'amante di Logli sulla moglie?  Da strozzarla la troietta.
> ...


Una sorta di competizione, che è tipica di certe soggette, nemmeno troppo sane direi.

Però non credo che questo caso sia paragonabile. Anche lei è impegnata e con famiglia, avrà altri problemi.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Una sorta di competizione, che è tipica di certe soggette, nemmeno troppo sane direi.
> 
> Però non credo che questo caso sia paragonabile. *Anche lei è impegnata e con famiglia, avrà altri problemi*.


...e lo vedo!
E' sempre fra i piedi. Ormai se lo vuole fare e quando noi donne decidiamo una cosa del genere non si molla l'osso. Bisogna che la "vittima", si fa per dire, abbia una forza d'animo spettacolare, e poi forse non basta.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che uno libero non lo cercano proprio.
> 
> Vogliono sentirsi la migliore, quella piu' bella, piu' desiderabile della moglie e, una volta iniziata la relazione,  non fanno altro che deriderla
> Hai sentito la lettura delle email dell'amante di Logli sulla moglie?  Da strozzarla la troietta.
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> Ma si sta parlando di quello che sta succedendo a Barabba o di cosa?
> Basta solo pensare a questo: la psicologa sa che lui è sposato con una bimba (lasciando perdere che anche lei lo è).
> Tira tu le conclusioni...


Ma io sono d'accordo con Disincantata; cara Diletta.
Sono ben convinta che ci sono quelle che uno libero non lo guardano neanche morte.
Ma sono anche convinta che non siano consapevoli e che persino quando in tutta la vita hanno avuto una storia con uno libero solo per sbaglio (credevano fosse fidanzato :mexican sono convinte di essere state sfortunate.
Questo non toglie loro responsabilità perché comunque, anche in presenza di un sentimento che si crede puro e incondizionato, si è responsabili delle proprie e scelte e poi, dopo due o tre volte, una potrebbe domandarsi se si tratta di figa o no e iniziare una terapia d'analisi.
Questo non toglie responsabilità però neanche all'uomo che sceglie pure lui di tradire.
E' l'idea della "vipera" che seduce e irretisce il povero marito, che altrimenti sarebbe fedelissimo, perché la maliarda sa usare le arti giuste per far leva sulla maschile debolezza che fa ridere.
Non dubito che un'amante "faccia l'amante" e che sia quindi sessualmente disponibile (ci manca che un'amante o un amante abbia il mal di testa o dica che è stanca!) e anche disinibita (se no chi la vuole?) ma è questo non è usare chissà quali arti amatorie.
Suvvia siamo in quest'epoca e ci saranno pure mogli (e mariti) che si sono disamorati e non hanno più attrazione per il partner o anche chi ha qualche patologia ma la maggior parte dei traditi e delle tradite non fa solo la missionaria con la camicia da notte con il buco!
L'amante ha la funzione di divertire, emozionare, nutrire il narcisismo, sognare una vita diversa e vedersi/sentirsi diversi in una relazione, considerati in modo diverso.
L'idea della maliarda o del Don Giovanni è datato e patetico.
Anche per i partner, come dice Farfalla.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e lo vedo!
> E' sempre fra i piedi. Ormai se lo vuole fare e quando noi donne decidiamo una cosa del genere non si molla l'osso. Bisogna che la "vittima", si fa per dire, abbia una forza d'animo spettacolare, e poi forse non basta.


Ecco cosa intendevo.
:sbatti:
Farfalla vuoi anche tu? :sbronza:


----------



## Vincent Vega (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?


Ciao Barabba, benvenuto.
Tu commetti un errore concettuale (paragoni tua moglie e la tua famiglia ad una ragazza attraente che per te non costituisce impegno) ed uno comportamentale (condividi con la seconda: lavoro, aperitivo, occhi negli occhi, ecc.).
Ovviamente, la tizia in questione l'hai TRAMUTATA TU in un'ossessione. E stai alimentando "l'odore del sangue". Lei è divenuta la tua fuga verso l'esterno grazie al tuo continuo pensarla, immaginarla come amante, vederne i lati femminili e leggiadri. Stai proiettando su di lei le lacune del tuo matrimonio, almeno in questa fase.
E' molto molto rischioso, perchè - nonostante tu dica di sapere che sarebbe "altro" rispetto a tua moglie - non ti stai comportando di conseguenza. Stai giocando con la nitroglicerina, e - come i piromani con il fuoco - è proprio il pericolo che scappi di mano ad alimentare la tua eccitazione.

Lascia perdere: sei giovanissimo, hai una bimba piccola, e pare che il problema con tua moglie sia superabile con il dialogo (nessuna relazione da parte di entrambi, piccole suscettibilità amplificate dal fato che vi vedete poco causa - nobile - il tuo lavoro, ecc.).
Comincia con il dire a tua moglie - faccio un esempio - che il sabato non lavorerai più. Certo, questo vi costerà la prossima vacanza..ma in fondo non è meglio così? Lei capirà (spero) perchè ci metti tutto te stesso nel tuo lavoro. O forse non lo capirà, e tu resterai a casa e avrete spazi per recuperare.

Riguardo alla tizia: lascia perdere, una che approccia come hai detto ha voglia di sentirsi desiderata e desiderabile. Ci sei capitato tu, poteva essere un altro. Vedila in questi termini, ti sentirai meno speciale e potrà solo fare del bene alla tua vita. Come hai detto: non hai la stoffa del traditore. E si vede: il traditore se la sarebbe già fatta la tizia, e se ne sarebbe stufato. E magari non avrebbe rischiato che sua figlia di 2 anni debba passare col papà due mercoledì al mese.....


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

*Non vi capisco!*

Che c'è di tanto male ad ammettere che quel detto, che per me peraltro è di una sgradevolezza senza limiti, è vero all'ennesima potenza?
Quale?
Questo qui:

"tira più un pelo di f..a che un carro di buoi". 

Le cose stanno così, io non ne ho colpa e voi neanche...


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e lo vedo!
> E' sempre fra i piedi. Ormai se lo vuole fare e quando noi donne decidiamo una cosa del genere non si molla l'osso. Bisogna che la "vittima", si fa per dire, abbia una forza d'animo spettacolare, e poi forse non basta.


Sei inquietante , ma è anche come dici.

E' anche per questo che tentavo di focalizzare il problema sulla breccia che Barabba si è ritrovato e che ha permesso a lei di entrare.

Io lo capisco, capisco meno il momento storico e l'effettivo lasso di tempo vissuto con la moglie che ritengo troppo breve affinché si possa parlare di crisi. Ma tant'è. Per cui quando lui dice che la moglie è un po' rompipalle un po' sono portato a credergli. Che poi non è questione di dare colpe, ma di incomprensioni.

Diciamo che dai e dai Barabba sia diventato particolarmente sensibile a lusinghe che lo facessero sentire apprezzato.
Oh, stiamo parlando di uno che lavora dalla mattina alla sera e che non fa altro. L'unica colpa che ha è quella di lavorare troppo, ma ne ha spiegato i più che validi motivi. La famiglia è più importante, va bene, ma il lavoro è funzionale ad essa. Ciononostante può essere che proprio quella dedizione al lavoro sia il sintomo dell'allontanamento dalla moglie. A me è sembrato che Barabba nutra grande stima per la moglie, che i suoi slanci quasi sempre sono mortificati dal pragmatismo di una moglie allo stesso tempo rispettabilissima.

Quello che mi chiedo è, aldilà delle lusinghe dell'altra donna che ci sono state e sempre esisteranno per qualsiasi uomo o donna di questa terra, lui ama ancora la moglie?

Se si, allora questo momento di crisi può essere superato grazie proprio alla psicologa. Barabba rileva il problema e intraprende manovre correttive per se e per la moglie al fine di farla ragionare in termini diversi e riportarla alla considerazione di lui anche come uomo che solo come padre.

Se no, allora la vedo dura. Perché Barabba ha bisogno d'amore, quantomeno d'affetto. Ma anche in questo caso si potrebbe fare qualcosa proprio con quella forza d'animo che citi tu Diletta ma che, senza un pizzico di fortuna o chissà cosa, potrebbe non bastare.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti!
> Ulisse lo sapeva, conoscendosi, ed è così che fa chi sa di non essere insensibile a certi richiami. Adotta le sue contromisure.
> Ma Barabba è novizio in questo senso, infatti sta cadendo nel trappolone dell'Amore, peggio che andar di notte...
> 
> ...


Che sapendolo Ulisse NON VOLLE (edit imprecisione eliminata) lasciarsi trascinare 
Una bella differenza


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco cosa intendevo.
> :sbatti:
> Farfalla vuoi anche tu? :sbronza:


Ma lei ha scritto vittima tra virgolette.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Che sapendolo Ulisse NON VOLLE sentire.
> Una bella differenza


Scusate l'ignoranza....ma Ulisse non si fece legare all'albero maestro?
Le orecchie mi pare le fece tappare ai marinai che sennò quelli mollavano i remi, ma lui il canto se lo sentì tutto. Mica scemo.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza....ma Ulisse non si fece legare all'albero maestro?
> Le orecchie mi pare le fece tappare ai marinai che sennò quelli mollavano i remi, ma lui il canto se lo sentì tutto. Mica scemo.


:up::up:


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza....ma Ulisse non si fece legare all'albero maestro?
> Le orecchie mi pare le fece tappare ai marinai che sennò quelli mollavano i remi, ma lui il canto se lo sentì tutto. Mica scemo.


Si ho corretto. In un altro 3D abbiamo parlato proprio di Ulisse


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Che sapendolo Ulisse NON VOLLE (edit imprecisione eliminata) lasciarsi trascinare
> Una bella differenza



Ok, perfetto!
Barabba, in realtà, vorrebbe farsi trascinare, ne ha una voglia matta: sta vivendo di pane e lavoro, la moglie non perde occasione per criticarlo e dargli contro, insomma, non è mica una vita così brillante...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?


Ho come l'impressione che tu non ci abbia capito un cazzo.


----------



## barabba11 (10 Novembre 2014)

per quel che mi riguarda vi ho spiegato la situazione..e vi ringrazio x i consigli..l'altra nn so' per quali motivi abbia palesato interesse proprio ora..del mio privato nn sa' praticamente nulla..ed io francamente nella parte della vipera tentatrice nn ce la vedo..magari e' solo la mia ingenuita' ad impedire di vedere le cose nel modo corretto..forse anche lei si trova piu' o meno nella mia stessa condizione..poi nn e' che mi tempesta di telefonate o sms,ci sentiamo via whatts una volta/due al giorno in termini scherzosi,da amici..e' quando siamo insieme che capisco la sua attrazione verso di me..quelle due volte a settimana potremmo risolvere tutto in mezz'ora ma finiamo per parlarci due ore..e saro' ingenuo e fesso finche' vogliamo ma quando c'e' interesse uno se ne accorge..


----------



## barabba11 (10 Novembre 2014)

illuminami Joey..


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> per quel che mi riguarda vi ho spiegato la situazione..e vi ringrazio x i consigli..l'altra nn so' per quali motivi abbia palesato interesse proprio ora..del mio privato nn sa' praticamente nulla..ed io francamente nella parte della vipera tentatrice nn ce la vedo..magari e' solo la mia ingenuita' ad impedire di vedere le cose nel modo corretto..forse anche lei si trova piu' o meno nella mia stessa condizione..poi nn e' che mi tempesta di telefonate o sms,ci sentiamo via whatts una volta/due al giorno in termini scherzosi,da amici..e' quando siamo insieme che capisco la sua attrazione verso di me..quelle due volte a settimana potremmo risolvere tutto in mezz'ora ma finiamo per parlarci due ore..e saro' ingenuo e fesso finche' vogliamo ma quando c'e' interesse uno se ne accorge..



Guarda pero' che una/uno all'inizio non si presenta mai con il vero carattere. E' dopo che puo', non sempre, diventare pericolosa.

Mettilo in conto.  Puo' valere anche per te se dovessi perdere la testa.

Un po' mi ricordi la storia di Feather.  NON SI DA PACE perche' l'amante ha scelto la famiglia,  dopo essersi, secondo lui,  innamorata.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> illuminami Joey..


Nel senso che è facile che proprio non ci siano i presupposti per quello che dici. Una che ti si vuole scopare di media te lo fa capire prima di subito. Se state così è perchè lei non è sicura, eventualmente, e se ci provassi tu prenderesti un due di picche. Quello che ti consiglio è di prenderla con un certo pragmatismo, senza sfasciarti la testa prima di rompertela e senza farti troppi film.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Guarda pero' che una/uno all'inizio non si presenta mai con il vero carattere. E' dopo che puo', non sempre, diventare pericolosa.
> 
> Mettilo in conto.  Puo' valere anche per te se dovessi perdere la testa.
> 
> Un po' mi ricordi la storia di Feather.  NON SI DA PACE perche' l'amante ha scelto la famiglia,  dopo essersi, secondo lui,  *innamorata*.


Se non ricordo male il problema era più lui che si era innamorato.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Altroche se certe lo sanno!


Ma 'ste donne di cui si parla ...
A me non è mai successo.
Sarò brutto forte allora!


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> per quel che mi riguarda vi ho spiegato la situazione..e vi ringrazio x i consigli..l'altra nn so' per quali motivi abbia palesato interesse proprio ora..del mio privato nn sa' praticamente nulla..ed io francamente nella parte della vipera tentatrice nn ce la vedo..magari e' solo la mia ingenuita' ad impedire di vedere le cose nel modo corretto..forse anche lei si trova piu' o meno nella mia stessa condizione..poi nn e' che mi tempesta di telefonate o sms,ci sentiamo via whatts una volta/due al giorno in termini scherzosi,da amici..e' quando siamo insieme che capisco la sua attrazione verso di me..quelle due volte a settimana potremmo risolvere tutto in mezz'ora ma finiamo per parlarci due ore..e saro' ingenuo e fesso finche' vogliamo ma quando c'e' interesse uno se ne accorge..



Ma porca miseria!
Ma certo che le interessi! Chi lo mette in dubbio!
La signora ha voglia di farsi un'avventura con te, di concedersi una ventata di freschezza, l'hanno capito anche i muri. 
Hai ragione: lei si trova più o meno nella tua stessa situazione: matrimoni noiosi e più o meno in stallo, sai che novità! 

E non c'è mica bisogno che tu ti confidi per capire com'è la tua vita attuale, è ovvio che se tu non avessi occhi che per tua moglie non te ne staresti a parlare ore con la tizia, anzi, manco la vedresti.
Invece, c'è terreno fertile e lei, non dubitare che l'ha capito subito.
D'un lampo.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che è facile che proprio non ci siano i presupposti per quello che dici. Una che ti si vuole scopare di media te lo fa capire prima di subito. Se state così è perchè lei non è sicura, eventualmente, e se ci provassi tu prenderesti un due di picche. Quello che ti consiglio è di prenderla con un certo pragmatismo, senza sfasciarti la testa prima di rompertela e senza farti troppi film.


Come te lo fa capire?
( è una domanda seria e senza implicazioni di sorta)


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma 'ste donne di cui si parla ...
> A me non è mai successo.
> Sarò brutto forte allora!


Oddio, se circoli con quel frac potrebbe essere quello il problema. Scherzo eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria!
> Ma certo che le interessi! Chi lo mette in dubbio!
> *La signora ha voglia di farsi un'avventura con te, di concedersi una ventata di freschezza, l'hanno capito anche i muri.
> *Hai ragione: lei si trova più o meno nella tua stessa situazione: matrimoni noiosi e più o meno in stallo, sai che novità!
> ...


Ma che hai capito tu, impiastra. Fattelo spiegare dal prete eventualmente, che magari qualche perpetua l'avrà pure montata e qualche esperienza ce l'ha, a differenza tua.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Oddio, se circoli con quel frac potrebbe essere quello il problema. Scherzo eh.


È bellissimo e elegante. Quelli si, sapevano vestire


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Come te lo fa capire?
> ( è una domanda seria e senza implicazioni di sorta)


Dipende. Dipende più che altro dal tipo di rapporto. Alle volte scherzando, alle volte no.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che è facile che proprio non ci siano i presupposti per quello che dici. Una che ti si vuole scopare di media te lo fa capire prima di subito. Se state così è perchè lei non è sicura, eventualmente, e se ci provassi tu prenderesti un due di picche. Quello che ti consiglio è di prenderla con un certo pragmatismo, senza sfasciarti la testa prima di rompertela e senza farti troppi film.


 Potrebbe essere. Il fatto è che qui il problema non è tanto l'eventuale scopata finale ma le implicazioni del caso.
Sai com'è, parlano a 30cm con gli occhi che si fissano intensamente.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dipende. Dipende più che altro dal tipo di rapporto. Alle volte scherzando, alle volte no.


Volevo capire di più scherzano come? Battute, allusioni al sesso? Oppure te lo dicono chiaro e tondo.?


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Come te lo fa capire?
> ( è una domanda seria e senza implicazioni di sorta)


Ma il fatto è che, in queste faccende, non si è mai sicuri di nulla fino all'ultimo...
Il copione è lo stesso, ma certe donne amano conquistare per il solo gusto di sentirsi desiderate, poi, quando si va a stringere...arriva il famigerato due di picche.

E tanto per stare nei detti popolari:
"non dire gatto se non l'hai nel sacco!".


JB, mi perdonerai se ho risposto al posto tuo, vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere. Il fatto è che qui il problema non è tanto l'eventuale scopata finale ma le implicazioni del caso.
> Sai com'è, parlano a 30cm con gli occhi che si fissano intensamente.


Si vabbè. Questo è il classico caso dei film in testa. E di solito i film in testa non è che diventano realtà. Se poi capita, quali implicazioni? Voglio dire, uno/a che si fa una sotira extra o la fa con l'idea che è, appunto, una sotria extra oppure è meglio che di faccia i cazzi suoi. Nel caso di barabba è meglio che si faccia i cazzi suoi, quindi.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che hai capito tu, impiastra. Fattelo spiegare dal prete eventualmente, che magari qualche perpetua l'avrà pure montata *e qualche esperienza ce l'ha, a differenza tua.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ti è mai venuto in mente che a me piaccia giocare?


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male il problema era più lui che si era innamorato.



No, tutti e due mentre.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente si parlava della situazione di Barabba (e non gli ho dato dell'imbecille, ci mancherebbe, se mai glielo stai dando tu).
> E' lui che è invaghito...o no?
> *Mio marito sarà ben difficile che si invaghisca di qualcuna*.


La mia risposta è da rosso ne sono consapevole:
Vero tuo marito non si inveghisce, le scopa e basta e le tratta da troie eprchè questo sono
Massima stima per un uomo così



Diletta ha detto:


> ...e lo vedo!
> E' sempre fra i piedi. Ormai se lo vuole fare e quando noi donne decidiamo una cosa del genere non si molla l'osso. Bisogna che la "vittima", si fa per dire, abbia una forza d'animo spettacolare, e poi forse non basta.


ABBATTETEMI



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo con Disincantata; cara Diletta.
> Sono ben convinta che ci sono quelle che uno libero non lo guardano neanche morte.
> Ma sono anche convinta che non siano consapevoli e che persino quando in tutta la vita hanno avuto una storia con uno libero solo per sbaglio (credevano fosse fidanzato :mexican sono convinte di essere state sfortunate.
> Questo non toglie loro responsabilità perché comunque, anche in presenza di un sentimento che si crede puro e incondizionato, si è responsabili delle proprie e scelte e poi, dopo due o tre volte, una potrebbe domandarsi se si tratta di figa o no e iniziare una terapia d'analisi.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco cosa intendevo.
> :sbatti:
> Farfalla vuoi anche tu? :sbronza:


Deve essere qualcosa di forte. Sono giorni che chiedo a Jb di abbattermi e non mi caga. Ora faccio da sola



Diletta ha detto:


> Che c'è di tanto male ad ammettere che quel detto, che per me peraltro è di una sgradevolezza senza limiti, è vero all'ennesima potenza?
> Quale?
> Questo qui:
> 
> ...


le cose stanno così per gli  uomini che conosci tu, compreso prete e psicologo
E anche qui non mi incazzo per i rossi


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Volevo capire di più scherzano come? Battute, allusioni al sesso? Oppure te lo dicono chiaro e tondo.?


Ma può essere entrambe. Magari si comincia con una e si finisce con l'altro.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che hai capito tu, impiastra. *Fattelo spiegare dal prete eventualmente, che magari qualche perpetua l'avrà pure montata *e qualche esperienza ce l'ha, a differenza tua.


:rotfl:
Santo cielo, però non delegittimate continuamente le opinioni di Diletta, dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma che hai capito tu, impiastra. Fattelo spiegare dal prete eventualmente, che magari qualche perpetua l'avrà pure montata *e qualche esperienza ce l'ha, a differenza tua.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma può essere entrambe. Magari si comincia con una e si finisce con l'altro.



Dai, fai vedere quanto sei esperto, è il tuo grande momento!
Sii il suo mentore.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, tutti e due mentre.


Si, ricordo. Però alla fine lei s'era data, nel senso che l'ha mollato, lui invece era rimasto a lingua di fuori.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dai, fai vedere quanto sei esperto, è il tuo grande momento!
> Sii il suo mentore.


Te piacerebbe fossi il tuo. Ma tu mo' devi accontentarti di Padre Amorth e Willy Pasini.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> *Santo cielo*, però non delegittimate continuamente le opinioni di Diletta, dai.


Che t'è presa, la Minnite?


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Certo, con il das e le figurine da colorare.
> ...


----------



## barabba11 (10 Novembre 2014)

grazie joey per la franchezza..si forse sono un po' partito x la tangente..potrebbe anche essere solo voglia di considerazione ed attenzione da parte sua..e d'altronde finche' nn si stringe o se le cose nn diventano palesi nn si possono trarre le conclusioni su certi atteggiamenti..


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te piacerebbe fossi il tuo. Ma tu mo' devi accontentarti di Padre Amorth e Willy Pasini.




:rofl::rofl: ancora di più, che teatrino oggi che c'è qui!!


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma 'ste donne di cui si parla ...
> A me non è mai successo.
> Sarò brutto forte allora!



Macche' brutto, dipende da certi contesti.

In certi lavori capita di essere sempre a stretto contatto con le persone, di prendere confidenza.

Poi, o appunto non sei predisposto,  o hai la tentazione.

Ad  un mio collega cassiere e' capitata una cosa assurda anni fa, lui rideva e scherzava con molte clienti, un giorno sento urlare, vedo il mio collega che attraversa il salone interno per uscire nel pubblico, per fortuna un collega lo ferma a fatica, GRANDE E GROSSO, ex calciatore,  perche' il marito di una cliente lo ha aggredito VERBALMENTE e minacciato di lasciare in pace la moglie, e lui cadeva dalle nuvole, praticamente a fatica, dopo, ha capito chi fosse la moglie. Pero' gli insulti se li prese ed essendo impulsivo aiuto!

Quindi c'e' pure chi fraintende,  ed in quel momento gli fa comodo sognare di essere desiderate.

Nel mio caso lei ha avuto gioco facile, cantavano insieme, rientravano alle tre di notte, soli, la accompagnava a casa, lui fuori casa ride e scherza sempre comel a persona con meno pensieri al mondo palle, e lei ragazzina si e' invaghita.  

Questo non vuol dire che altre non possa essersele cercate, che ne sappiamo noi traditi dei loro vizi?

La colpa comunque e' sempre di chi tradisce.  

Virna  Lisi  donna splendida, corteggiatissima   e' sempre stata fedele. Pure la Loren, sembra. 

Bisognerebbe vedere quanti uomini nella loro condizione hanno saputo resistere, spero ce ne siano.


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ricordo. Però alla fine lei s'era data, nel senso che l'ha mollato, lui invece era rimasto a lingua di fuori.



Era proprio quello che intendevo.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Questo è il classico caso dei film in testa. E di solito i film in testa non è che diventano realtà. Se poi capita, quali implicazioni? Voglio dire, uno/a che si fa una sotira extra o la fa con l'idea che è, appunto, una sotria extra oppure è meglio che di faccia i cazzi suoi. Nel caso di barabba è meglio che si faccia i cazzi suoi, quindi.


Ma, al momento, lui ragiona in altri termini. E forse si sta facendo proprio i cazzi suoi, nel senso che coltiva quel film con lei senza andare al sodo.

Devi essere più papale papale.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ecco, proprio per questo io ti ammiro ma se ti fai l'amante oltre al torto terribile, togli tempo a moglie e figlia,  altro tempo, quindi pensaci.
> 
> *Se invece non ami piu' tua moglie lasciala, prima pero'*.


Sono d'accordo con disincantata.
Rifletti bene. Rifletti e pensa a tutto prima di buttarti in un'altra storia e continuare comunque il tuo ménage famigliare.
Credo che quando inizi una nuova relazione, non sai mai dove andrai a parare. Chissà potresti solo volerti togliere "uno sfizio" e poi pentirti amaramente, sentire un gran peso sulla coscienza, tormentarti e decidere di confessare tutto a tua moglie, e questo potrebbe voler dire la fine del vostro rapporto.
Un'altra possibilità potrebbe essere : ti togli lo sfizio, ma ti assalgono i sensi di colpa. Devi però fare i conti con l'altra donna : che ne sai di quello che può provare per Te ? Che ne sai che non si sia messa in testa che tu sei perfetto per lei ? Che ne sai che tu magari le dici : "Guarda, è stato tutto un errore, ho deciso che è meglio non vederci più, amo mia moglie e voglio stare con lei". E se questa si è innamorata e non ne vuole sapere di lasciarti andare ? Se ha fatto progetti su voi ?... Se iniziasse a romperti le scatole, magari a minacciare la tua serenità famigliare ?
Pondera bene. Le possibilità sono molteplici.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> grazie joey per la franchezza..si forse sono un po' partito x la tangente..potrebbe anche essere solo voglia di considerazione ed attenzione da parte sua..e d'altronde* finche' nn si stringe *o se le cose nn diventano palesi nn si possono trarre le conclusioni su certi atteggiamenti..



A stringere devi essere tu, quel tipo di donne lì ama farsi corteggiare e non rendono mai le cose palesi.
Non sei ancora al punto di non ritorno quindi puoi sempre fare marcia indietro, ma sbrigati se non vuoi che quella si incazzi e non ti rivolga più la parola per l'offesa.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con disincantata.
> Rifletti bene. Rifletti e pensa a tutto prima di buttarti in un'altra storia e continuare comunque il tuo ménage famigliare.
> Credo che quando inizi una nuova relazione, non sai mai dove andrai a parare. Chissà potresti solo volerti togliere "uno sfizio" e poi pentirti amaramente, sentire un gran peso sulla coscienza, tormentarti e decidere di confessare tutto a tua moglie, e questo potrebbe voler dire la fine del vostro rapporto.
> Un'altra possibilità potrebbe essere : ti togli lo sfizio, ma ti assalgono i sensi di colpa. Devi però fare i conti con l'altra donna : che ne sai di quello che può provare per Te ? Che ne sai che non si sia messa in testa che tu sei perfetto per lei ? Che ne sai che tu magari le dici : "Guarda, è stato tutto un errore, ho deciso che è meglio non vederci più, amo mia moglie e voglio stare con lei". E se questa si è innamorata e non ne vuole sapere di lasciarti andare ? Se ha fatto progetti su voi ?... *Se iniziasse a romperti le scatole, magari a minacciare la tua serenità famigliare *?
> Pondera bene. Le possibilità sono molteplici.




...e questo è lo spauracchio di tutti i traditori.
Un incubo che può trasformarsi nella peggiore realtà!
Lo sa bene il marito di Disi!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> A stringere devi essere tu, quel tipo di donne lì ama farsi corteggiare e non rendono mai le cose palesi.
> Non sei ancora al punto di non ritorno quindi puoi sempre fare marcia indietro, ma sbrigati se non vuoi che quella si incazzi e non ti rivolga più la parola per l'offesa.


Ma che stracazzo dici. Ma tu quanti tipi di donna conosci. Merda, tu manco conosci i tipi di uomo, tranne quel coso di tuo marito (ed il prete e lo psicologo). Ma per quale cazzo di motivo scrivi la prima cosa che ti viene in mente e pure convinta su cose, tra l'altro, di cui evidentemente e notoriamente non capisci un cazzo di niente? Boh. Ma vai a giocare con la plastilina, vai. Oppure a scambiare dotte opinioni con Circe. Che poi è uguale.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia risposta è da rosso ne sono consapevole:
> Vero tuo marito non si inveghisce, le scopa e basta e le tratta da troie eprchè questo sono
> Massima stima per un uomo così
> 
> ...


ehmmm, scusate ma...verde. 
mi spiace tanto diletta, davvero,
ma farfie ha ragione (e lei non dice mai cose per cattiveria!!!!!!).
tu fai bene ad amare tuo marito per com'è,
ma non puoi pretendere che, per giustificare lui,
 tutti gli uomini diventino come lui,
e tutte le donne delle tentatrici.
*NON E' COSI*'


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e questo è lo spauracchio di tutti i traditori.
> Un incubo che può trasformarsi nella peggiore realtà!
> Lo sa bene il marito di Disi!


L'ho scritto a ragion veduta. Ne so qualcosa anch'io purtroppo.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

io stessa una volta sono stata con un uomo
sposato, di cui conoscevo la moglie.
ero in una fase in cui davvero non ragionavo.
però la reazione di lei......
è stata emblematica.
cioé ero io ad aver sedotto lui perché invidiosa di lei!!!!!!
una interpretazione lontanissima dalla realtà.
ma così poteva tenerselo.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

disi,
il tuo è assolutamente uno di quei casi.

però....secondo me non sono la maggior parte.
e non è quello di Diletta, e per il poco che ne capisco,
neppure di Barabba.
qua la tipa è più grande, sposata, con figli.
non conosce neppure la moglie.
mi pare più probabile che, come lui,
cerchi le attenzioni e l'adrenalina che gli mancano,
per forza di cose, in casa.
questo non giustifica nessuno, ma insomma...
a me non pare una tentatrice che si vuol sostituire alla moglie.
il passo indietro, semmai, lo dovrebbe fare per il proprio, di
matrimonio e figlia, se le interessa.

 Barabba, fai come fece lolapal,
secondo me ti si smitizza il tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia risposta è da rosso ne sono consapevole:
> Vero tuo marito non si inveghisce, le scopa e basta e le tratta da troie eprchè questo sono
> Massima stima per un uomo così
> 
> ...


Io ho perfino aperto una bottiglia di barbera!:facepalm:


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Macche' brutto, dipende da certi contesti.
> 
> In certi lavori capita di essere sempre a stretto contatto con le persone, di prendere confidenza.
> 
> ...


Ho capito
Grazie


----------



## Divì (10 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho perfino aperto una bottiglia di barbera!:facepalm:


Roba forte, ci vuole ....

Un Manhattan?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Roba forte, ci vuole ....
> 
> Un Manhattan?


 Per me è già abbastanza il barbera. E "quei beveroni lì" non mi piacciono.


----------



## Divì (10 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è già abbastanza il barbera. E "quei beveroni lì" non mi piacciono.


per me è troppo forte il barbera, sono astemia .... è che il Manhattan mi sembrava adatto a Farfalla


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> per me è troppo forte il barbera, sono astemia .... è che il Manhattan mi sembrava adatto a Farfalla


a me basta un bicchiere di rosso
con il Manhattan non connetto


----------



## Divì (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me basta un bicchiere di rosso
> con il Manhattan non connetto


Volevi essere abbattuta... 

Un cazzotto mi pareva esagerato ....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Volevi essere abbattuta...
> 
> Un cazzotto mi pareva esagerato ....


ah scusa hai ragione
Facciamo due Manhattan così sono sicura


----------



## Circe (10 Novembre 2014)

Joy di solito non ti cago....proprio come tanti altri utenti...ma questa volta mi va di farti credere che sono abboccata all'amo. Hai bisogno di sminuire l'altra gente x fare un pezzo di discorso nei forum perché evidentemente a parte la cassiera del supermercato che non te l'avra' mai data, non hai uno straccio di vita o di sensibilità per scrivere concetti tuoi. Continua pure a riflettere la luce tu.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> disi,
> il tuo è assolutamente uno di quei casi.
> 
> però....secondo me non sono la maggior parte.
> ...


Beh...mo' qua...tutto da vedere. 

Se lei prenota il bungalow, secondo me, è facile che Barabba porta pure lo champagne.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Beh...mo' qua...tutto da vedere.
> 
> Se lei prenota il bungalow, secondo me, è facile che Barabba porta pure lo champagne.


scusa ma io ricordavo che lei ne parlò al marito,
o sbaglio?


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> scusa ma io ricordavo che lei ne parlò al marito,
> o sbaglio?


Si, però andò prima al bungalow....poi gli caddero le braccia e dopo ne parlò col marito.

No dai...sto scherzando.  Scusate, tanto lola lo sa che scherzo.


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> scusa ma io ricordavo che lei ne parlò al marito,
> o sbaglio?



Lui si tiro' indietro al momento decisivo meglio così, lei ne parlo' al marito.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Lui si tiro' indietro al momento decisivo* meglio così, lei ne parlo' al marito.


Sicura?
Io ho 1kb di memoria, è facile che sbaglio. Ma non la ricordo così.


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che stracazzo dici. Ma tu quanti tipi di donna conosci. Merda, tu manco conosci i tipi di uomo, tranne quel coso di tuo marito (ed il prete e lo psicologo). Ma per quale cazzo di motivo scrivi la prima cosa che ti viene in mente e pure convinta su cose, tra l'altro, di cui evidentemente e notoriamente non capisci un cazzo di niente? Boh. Ma vai a giocare con la plastilina, vai. Oppure a scambiare dotte opinioni con Circe. Che poi è uguale.


ma perchè le mangi così la faccia? ma che t'ha fatto? pensi che dica minkiate, e vabbè.è il suo modo di pensare, diverso dal tuo. a te che ti cambia? mi pare un attacco gratis, JB. sinceramente.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lui si tiro' indietro al momento decisivo meglio così, lei ne parlo' al marito.


bene, è chiaro che io gli consiglio solo di parlarne alla moglie.


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> disi,
> il tuo è assolutamente uno di quei casi.
> 
> però....secondo me non sono la maggior parte.
> ...


Neppure la piccolina di mio marito mi conosce, ne io lei, ma come fai a sapere come e'  messa una in famiglia?

Magari e' cornuta pure lei, magari vuole solo un passatempo, oppure vuole lasciare il marito. 

Caspita qui abbiamo letto di tutto di piu' negli anni.

Un rischio lo corri sempre se tradisci.  Anche quando stai nella 4 mura.

Ho gia' scritto in altra occasione  di uno che ha avuto un infarto mentre zompava con amante.  Altri tempi. Con una mancia favolosa riuscì a tacitare la  cosa convincendo quelli della crocerossa di dire di averlo soccorso sul marciapiede.  Conosceva la moglie ed in piu' era sposata.  Gente superbenestante.   

Che garanzie abbiamo che non ci capiti mai niente?   Pura fortuna.


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Io ho 1kb di memoria, è facile che sbaglio. Ma non la ricordo così.



Sicurissima.


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicurissima.


Allora mi sono rincoglionito.  (non rispondere)


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Neppure la piccolina di mio marito mi conosce, ne io lei, ma come fai a sapere come e'  messa una in famiglia?
> 
> Magari e' cornuta pure lei, magari vuole solo un passatempo, oppure vuole lasciare il marito.
> 
> ...


a si certo.
infatti non lo so, 
e di certo non gli consiglierei di tradire.
a che gli servirebbe?
dicevo solo che qualsiasi siano
le intenzioni di lei,
la responsabilità di quello che fa del suo matrimonio è sua.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ma perchè le mangi così la faccia? ma che t'ha fatto? pensi che dica minkiate, e vabbè.è il suo modo di pensare, diverso dal tuo. a te che ti cambia? mi pare un attacco gratis, JB. sinceramente.


E sti cazzi? Che m'ha fatto? E' scema. Ma scema scema scemissima. Porca puttana, dico: ma tu quante minchiate, fesserie o palesi scemenze hai letto scritte da Diletta? Ou. E rivalutiamo gli scemi. Trattiamoli "bene", in nome di che? Di cosa esattamente? Educazione? Savoir faire? Di che? "Gente" che parla e da consigli SENZA SAPERNE UN CAZZO? Eh? Che dice ad un poveretto che non sa che pesci pigliare di "buttarsi altrimenti poi lei si offende e non gli parla più (le conosco quelle donne io)"? Porca puttana. Non le ho mangiato la faccia, casomai l'ho presa un po' a calci. Ma manco tanto. E tutti meritati.


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> a si certo.
> infatti non lo so,
> e di certo non gli consiglierei di tradire.
> a che gli servirebbe?
> ...



Non e' sposata.


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi? Che m'ha fatto? E' scema. Ma scema scema scemissima. Porca puttana, dico: ma tu quante minchiate, fesserie o palesi scemenze hai letto scritte da Diletta? Ou. E rivalutiamo gli scemi. Trattiamoli "bene", in nome di che? Di cosa esattamente? Educazione? Savoir faire? Di che? "Gente" che parla e da consigli SENZA SAPERNE UN CAZZO? Eh? Che dice ad un poveretto che non sa che pesci pigliare di "buttarsi altrimenti poi lei si offende e non gli parla più (le conosco quelle donne io)"? Porca puttana. Non le ho mangiato la faccia, casomai l'ho presa un po' a calci. Ma manco tanto. E tutti meritati.



Sul buttarsi era scritto male ma intendeva di tirarsi indietro.  O ho capito male io?


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> A stringere devi essere tu, quel tipo di donne lì ama farsi corteggiare e non rendono mai le cose palesi.
> Non sei ancora al punto di non ritorno quindi puoi sempre fare marcia indietro, ma sbrigati se non vuoi che quella si incazzi e non ti rivolga più la parola per l'offesa.


Eccolo!


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non e' sposata.


chi?
intendevo Barabba del suo matrimonio.
(e la tizia del suo rapporto, se lo ha)


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eccolo!


Ma il "concetto" è quello che ho scritto io.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sul buttarsi era scritto male ma intendeva di tirarsi indietro.  O ho capito male io?


si, intendeva tirarsi indietro......e poi denigrare un pochino la tipa.
ma non credo che Barabba si faccia condizionare da Diletta....lui.....


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi? Che m'ha fatto? E' scema. Ma scema scema scemissima. Porca puttana, dico: ma tu quante minchiate, fesserie o palesi scemenze hai letto scritte da Diletta? Ou. E rivalutiamo gli scemi. Trattiamoli "bene", in nome di che? Di cosa esattamente? Educazione? Savoir faire? Di che? "Gente" che parla e da consigli SENZA SAPERNE UN CAZZO? Eh? Che dice ad un poveretto che non sa che pesci pigliare di "buttarsi altrimenti poi lei si offende e non gli parla più (le conosco quelle donne io)"? Porca puttana. Non le ho mangiato la faccia, casomai l'ho presa un po' a calci. Ma manco tanto. E tutti meritati.


e vabbe' io se penso che uno è scemo non lo prendo a calci, perchè per me non è una colpa. se è uno stronzo magari sì. ma poi per me diletta non è scema. ha un modo di vedere le cose che spesso non capisco, questo sì, ma non è mica l'unica. vabbè, bon.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> e vabbe' io se penso che uno è scemo non lo prendo a calci, perchè per me non è una colpa. se è uno stronzo magari sì. ma poi per me diletta non è scema. ha un modo di pensare che non capisco, questo sì, ma non è mical'unica. vabbè, bon.


verde.
e comunque tutti ci troviamo
in posizione di debolezza, prima o poi.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> e vabbe' io se penso che uno è scemo non lo prendo a calci, perchè per me non è una colpa. se è uno stronzo magari sì. ma poi per me diletta non è scema. ha un modo di vedere le cose che spesso non capisco, questo sì, ma non è mica l'unica. vabbè, bon.


Passante tu non prenderesti a calci manco uno zombie che dovesse tentare di spolparti una gamba a tradimento in un tenebroso futuro di morti viventi. Diresti, anzi, che probabilmente ha le sue buone ragioni, che tu magari non capisci.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> si, intendeva tirarsi indietro......e poi denigrare un pochino la tipa.
> ma non credo che Barabba si faccia condizionare da Diletta....lui.....


A) quel tipo di donne lì (le conosco io)
B) sbrigati eventualmente a tirarti indietro che altrimenti si offende (se non ci provi)

A me veramente fa male la testa. Ma poi ste robe scritte da una che non me sa realmente un cazzo, boh. Poi mi chiedono perché la tratti male povera bestia.


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Passante tu non prenderesti a calci manco uno zombie che dovesse tentare di spolparti una gamba a tradimento in un tenebroso futuro di morti viventi. Diresti, anzi, che probabilmente ha le sue buone ragioni, che tu magari non capisci.


probabile.
a meno che non usi la parola _frocio_. in tal caso non saprei.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> probabile.
> a meno che non usi la parola _frocio_. in tal caso non saprei.


Ma tanto non parlano.


----------



## aristocat (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu stai insieme a un imbecille simile? Ma capisci che sminuisci te se parli così dell'uomo con cui stai?
> 
> Uccidetemi...vi prego chiamate Jb e fatemi abbattere


vabbé, da quanti anni glielo staremo dicendo... contenta lei


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi? Che m'ha fatto? E' scema. Ma scema scema scemissima. Porca puttana, dico: ma tu quante minchiate, fesserie o palesi scemenze hai letto scritte da Diletta? Ou. *E rivalutiamo gli scemi.* *Trattiamoli "bene"*, in nome di che? Di cosa esattamente? Educazione? Savoir faire? Di che? "Gente" che parla e da consigli SENZA SAPERNE UN CAZZO? Eh? Che dice ad un poveretto che non sa che pesci pigliare di "buttarsi altrimenti poi lei si offende e non gli parla più (le conosco quelle donne io)"? Porca puttana. Non le ho mangiato la faccia, casomai l'ho presa un po' a calci. Ma manco tanto. E tutti meritati.


con te lo fanno ,però. non vale


----------



## Eratò (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Praticamente sì.Hai presente il richiamo delle sirene di Ulisse?Lo descrisse in maniera superba Kid, ma me lo sono scritto e lo vado a cercare...poi lo posto.


Diletta ce la possiamo raccontare quanto ci pare per lenire la ferita,per avere un esistenza tranquilla,per 1000 motivi...ma chi ci ha tradite non era l'amante erano i mariti che invaghiti o meno (non fa una grande differenza) si son scopati un'altra/e....Stronzi loro,ingenue noi.Tendevo a dare tutta la colpa al amante quando cercavo disperatamente  di ritrovare da qualche parte  la mia stima in lui pur di trovare un modo di ricostruire velocemente ma la verita'e' sempre stata una sola.


----------



## barabba11 (10 Novembre 2014)

vi ringrazio per tutti i commenti,sara' il parlarne liberamente sara' il sentire opinioni diverse,stasera mi sento meglio..vi aggiornero' sugli sviluppi futuri anche perche' nei prossimi giorni saro' obbligato a vedere l'altra x lavoro..e cerchero' di affrontare un discorso pacato e sereno con mia moglie..buona serata a tutti..


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> con te lo fanno ,però. non vale


Ti mangio la faccia.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2014)

non è che concordi con le cose che spesso dice diletta ma avrà bene il diritto di dirle .
che ora tu abbia sta licenza di dare dello o dellla scema alla gente non è che vada bene a tutti, a me no.
è un po' che non lo dicevo


----------



## Spider (10 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> vi ringrazio per tutti i commenti,sara' il parlarne liberamente sara' il sentire opinioni diverse,stasera mi sento meglio..vi aggiornero' sugli sviluppi futuri anche perche' nei prossimi giorni saro' obbligato a vedere l'altra x lavoro..*e cerchero' di affrontare un discorso pacato e sereno con mia moglie.*.buona serata a tutti..


ti prego...non farlo.
non rovinare la tua vita veramente.


----------



## Spider (10 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che concordi con le cose che spesso dice diletta ma avrà bene il diritto di dirle .
> che ora tu abbia sta licenza di dare dello o dellla scema alla gente non è che vada bene a tutti, a me no.
> è un po' che non lo dicevo


a voler far un discorso serio, se mai possibile, mi trovi d'accordo su quanto hai detto.
un discorso è ribattere, magari anche con contenuti o in alcuni casi con la provocazione o con scherno.
ma che ci si debba rivolgere ad altri, semplicemente con offese sterili e inutili,
 non motivate da ragionamento...mi lascia pensare.
d'altronde i nostri maestri sono stati personaggi, come Sgarbi..o Signorini.
La pasta e la cultura è quella.
qualcuno ha imparato in fretta.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che concordi con le cose che spesso dice diletta ma avrà bene il diritto di dirle .
> che ora tu abbia sta licenza di dare dello o dellla scema alla gente non è che vada bene a tutti, a me no.
> è un po' che non lo dicevo


Prendo nota.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prendo nota.


già che ci seimezzo chilo di cipolle , sedano, carote e un sedano rapa


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> già che ci seimezzo chilo di cipolle , sedano, carote e un sedano rapa


Al massimo un cetriolo, che male non ti fa.


----------



## Spider (10 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo stupore di avere ancora gli occhi e di subire la lusinga narcisistica dell'attenzione altrui mi stupisce sempre.


madonna che poesia!!!!
la frase bella in se...la dice lunga su che considerazioni dai all'amore.

Tutto l'amore è pervaso dalla vacuità narcisistica, senza non potrebbe 
essere altrimenti.

Non sarebbe amore.


----------



## Spider (10 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> già che ci seimezzo chilo di cipolle , sedano, carote e un sedano rapa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

bella ed impensabile, cosi di botto.
come te venuta?
appunto bella!!!!


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, perfetto!
> Barabba, in realtà, vorrebbe farsi trascinare, ne ha una voglia matta: sta vivendo di pane e lavoro, la moglie non perde occasione per criticarlo e dargli contro, insomma, non è mica una vita così brillante...



Magari povera moglie ha solo detto che non e' il caso prenda altri lavori visto che rientra alle 21 e lavora pure al sabato mattina.

Immagino che una volta a casa crolli subito dopo cena.

Io non penso abbia sposato un arpia, penso stia cercando degli alibi, delle giustificazioni, ma  spero pure che ci ripensi.


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e ovviamente l'altra ti lusingherà e ti blandirà complimentandosi sul tuo operato lavorativo e ti incoraggerà sulle tue iniziative.
> Come sono furbe ste donne...e tu stai cascando nella rete. Attento che ci rimarrai impigliato, oltre tutto non sei un traditore inside e la cosa è facile che ti sfugga di mano.
> 
> Ti illustro già un possibile scenario:
> ...


Più che donne furbe, direi maschi fessi! 

Solo punti di vista.


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici che le cose sul lavoro ti vanno abbastanza bene.   forse potresti pensare di assumere un paio di ragazze cui delegare almeno parte del lavoro,quantomeno le questioni burocratiche,chè fanno perdere moltissimo tempo.
> 
> ne ricaveresti più spazio per la tua famiglia senza compromettere le tue possibilità lavorative


Ma già questo si ringarzullisce per una gentil donna, e tu gli consigli di rilanciare l'offerta...


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> il problema non è tanto quel che dici ma come lo dici.
> Quando ti leggo ho la sensazione di parlare con mia nonna.
> Ci manca che tu concluda con "Che mondo oggigiorno! Chissà dove andremo a finire?!"
> Non so perché riesci a dipingere una società di ruoli antichi, lontani nel tempo, dove ci sono ancora mogli, angeli del focolare, uomini che si sa sono cacciatori e si sfogano nei bordelli (li hanno chiusi nel 58!) o con amanti perfide tentatrici.
> ...


:up: ti adoro!!! :*


----------



## perplesso (10 Novembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma già questo si ringarzullisce per una gentil donna, e tu gli consigli di rilanciare l'offerta...


mica gli ho detto di assumere te  o una delle mie sorelline 

gli è che se ha un'attività sua,sicuramente perde moltissimo tempo dietro alla burocrazia

avere qualcuno che gli manlevi quella parte,gli consentirebbe di arrivare a casa prima. la sera.

se poi le cose gli vanno veramente così bene,può assumere anche dei dipendenti che gli seguano certi progetti.

chè alla fine la moglie sta reclamando il suo tempo e vive il lavoro del marito come una rivale


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> A stringere devi essere tu, quel tipo di donne lì ama farsi corteggiare e non rendono mai le cose palesi.
> Non sei ancora al punto di non ritorno quindi puoi sempre fare marcia indietro, ma sbrigati se non vuoi che quella si incazzi e non ti rivolga più la parola per l'offesa.


Non voglio essere offensiva, e me ne dolgo profondamente se solo lo si possa pensare. 

Ma sapere, che alle porte del 2015, ci possano esser mamme che crescono i futuri uomini, con queste idee, mi inquieta!


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non voglio essere offensiva, e me ne dolgo profondamente se solo lo si possa pensare.
> 
> Ma sapere, che alle porte del 2015, ci possano esser mamme che crescono i futuri uomini, con queste idee, mi inquieta!



Secondo me se lo ruleggi bene non e' proprio cosi.

E' scritto male. Ma invita lui a non andare oltre.


----------



## JON (11 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti prego...non farlo.
> non rovinare la tua vita veramente.


Ma non credo intendesse dire di tirare fuori il discorso della collega con la moglie.
Piuttosto parlarle delle cose di lei che non gli stanno bene e viceversa.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?


Anche di recente...
e con chi mai avrei pensato...

Ma tanto in tre giorni mi passa...


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo me se lo ruleggi bene non e' proprio cosi.
> 
> E' scritto male. Ma invita lui a non andare oltre.


A me l'espressione "quel tipo di donne lì" accappona la pelle. 

Casomai in tal circostanza, non esiterei a sostenere che trovo in qualche modo, diciamo, "esilarante" (non trovavo definizioni garbate e pacate, rispetto il mio pensiero ) asserire di poter dedicare poco tempo alla famiglia, e pensare ad un'altra donna anche in ore notturne... in un quadro del genere qualsiasi pensiero possiamo trarne fuori. Ma, mai far passare noi donne come malefiche, calcolatrici, divoratrici di uomini... lo trovo non solo fuori luogo, ma del tutto obsoleto, inopportuno.

Lui non deve desistere alla tentazione, perché lei è una facocera, calcolatrice, ecc.. Lui dovrebbe desistere, SE VUOLE, perché uomo in grado di scegliere, con capacità giuridica. Alle spalle ha un bene preziosissimo, sul quale può investire e sul quale ha voluto investire, almeno in passato: LA FAMIGLIA. Sta a lui la scelta, ha una testa, e per quanto ne sappia dotata di cervello, come quella di noi donne! 

Ps- io penso che un atteggiamento come quello di Diletta sia un pessimo esempio, in quanto offende i veri uomini, e appoggia e giustifica i maschi stolti.


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica gli ho detto di assumere te  o una delle mie sorelline
> 
> gli è che se ha un'attività sua,sicuramente perde moltissimo tempo dietro alla burocrazia
> 
> ...


l'assunzione di qualche uomo, se possibile, non potrebbe che giovargli!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> madonna che poesia!!!!
> la frase bella in se...la dice lunga su che considerazioni dai all'amore.
> 
> Tutto l'amore è pervaso dalla vacuità narcisistica, senza non potrebbe
> ...


Per te.
Per me non c'è narcisismo nell'amore-


----------



## perplesso (11 Novembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> l'assunzione di qualche uomo, se possibile, non potrebbe che giovargli!


probabile.   ma se invece tutto quello che leggiamo di lui è scritto per crearsi una giustificazione per una decisione invece già presa allora,stiamo perdendo tempo.

quindi se lui vuole veramente preservare quello che ha e non ha la stoffa del vero traditore,allora deve fermarsi e riflettere su di una cosa.

quanto gli mancherà il non aver potuto/voluto giocare con la sua bambina,quando lei sarà grande e lo guarderà come un semiestraneo buono solo a comprare il suo affetto con la carta di credito?


----------



## JON (11 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabile.   ma se invece tutto quello che leggiamo di lui è scritto per crearsi una giustificazione per una decisione invece già presa allora,stiamo perdendo tempo.
> 
> quindi se lui vuole veramente preservare quello che ha e non ha la stoffa del vero traditore,allora deve fermarsi e riflettere su di una cosa.
> 
> quanto gli mancherà il non aver potuto/voluto giocare con la sua bambina,quando lei sarà grande e lo guarderà come un semiestraneo buono solo a comprare il suo affetto con la carta di credito?


Ma a me è parso un padre tutto sommato presente. E' pur vero che se decide di farsi un giro allora quella cavalcata gli ruberà un po della sua attenzione, ma finora è stato un santo e non mi pare abbia seminato male. Comunque è vero che se vuole essere il padre a cui aspira per la figlia allora deve pensare bene a quello che può e non può fare.


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabile.   ma se invece tutto quello che leggiamo di lui è scritto per crearsi una giustificazione per una decisione invece già presa allora,stiamo perdendo tempo.
> 
> quindi se lui vuole veramente preservare quello che ha e non ha la stoffa del vero traditore,allora deve fermarsi e riflettere su di una cosa.
> 
> quanto gli mancherà il non aver potuto/voluto giocare con la sua bambina,quando lei sarà grande e lo guarderà come un semiestraneo buono solo a comprare il suo affetto con la carta di credito?


:up: È la classica insoddisfazione"di arrivo", costruiamo, e per noia/distrazione/mancanza di stimoli, distruggiamo. 

Mi parte l'embolo quando una persona così"ricca",non capisce il dono immenso che ha tra le mani. 

Una nuova vita... la parte migliore di sé che ha preso vita in un piccolo corpicino da guidare nella propria realizzazione. 

 Spero che non dovrà sbatterci la testa. È molto triste una prospettiva che punta all'affetto remunerato!


----------



## sienne (11 Novembre 2014)

Ciao Barrabba,


non capisco tanto. Se da una parte discuti con tua moglie del sabato pomeriggio libero,
perché impegni per ben due volte alla settimana due ore con la psicologa, se lo potresti fare in mezz'ora?

C'è da chiedersi allora, se prendi VERAMENTE in considerazione ciò che ti sta chiedendo tua moglie. 
Il tempo è anche qualità. E quella, anche se aiuti quello che puoi, manca. 
C'è anche da valutare ciò che ha espresso perplesso: vedere per un po' di sostegno, visto che va bene. 



sienne


----------



## barabba11 (11 Novembre 2014)

per quanto riguarda il tempo passato con questa ragazza,si tratta di incontri sul lavoro o pause pranzo inerenti al lavoro..nn incontri programmati apposta..in cui spesso e' stata lei ad inserirsi..poi certo a me la sua compagnia nn dispiace eh..
mah,io mi son fatto l'idea che ci siamo trovati,io e lei,in un momento particolare della nostra vita in condizioni simili e questo in qualche modo ci ha avvicinati..lei si e' avvicinata per prima ma ha trovato terreno fertile dalle mie parti..ed e' questo che nn capisco ed e' il motivo per cui ho aperto il thread..nn voglio giustificarmi per corna a priori o successive,cerco solamente di capirci qualcosa in piu'..e,come dicevo ieri sera,gia' solo il fatto di confrontarmi con voi mi ha giovato..


----------



## sienne (11 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

il terreno fertile può essere anche solo un sentirsi lusingati ... e ciò può fare tanto piacere. 
E visto che lavori così tanto, è come un rapporto sociale che forse manca nella tua vita ... 

È proprio impossibile organizzarsi così, per avere il sabato pomeriggio libero?
Tua moglie una chiara richiesta l'ha fatta. Le manchi. Ti vorrebbe più presente ... 
Un progetto di vita ... lo si fa in due ... e per curarlo, ci vuole del tempo a disposizione. 


sienne


----------



## barabba11 (11 Novembre 2014)

e' da 5-6 mesi che il sabato pomeriggio lo trascorro in famiglia..come dicevo faccio qualcosa in piu' nelle ore notturne quando le donne dormono..in sostanza pero' le cose nn sono granche' cambiate nei nostri rapporti..


----------



## passante (11 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda il tempo passato con questa ragazza,si tratta di incontri sul lavoro o pause pranzo inerenti al lavoro..nn incontri programmati apposta..in cui spesso e' stata lei ad inserirsi..poi certo a me la sua compagnia nn dispiace eh..
> mah,io mi son fatto l'idea che ci siamo trovati,io e lei,in un momento particolare della nostra vita in condizioni simili e questo in qualche modo ci ha avvicinati..lei si e' avvicinata per prima ma ha trovato terreno fertile dalle mie parti..ed e' questo che nn capisco ed e' il motivo per cui ho aperto il thread..nn voglio giustificarmi per corna a priori o successive,cerco solamente di capirci qualcosa in piu'..e,come dicevo ieri sera,gia' solo il fatto di confrontarmi con voi mi ha giovato..


non ho capito che cosa non capisci di te stesso. ti senti frustrato e arrabbiato con tua moglie,non compreso su una cosa (il lavoro) strettamente legata al tuo senso di identità e di valore.in più hai la sensazione che lei sia fredda e respingente. ti stupisci che questo sia un terreno fertileper un innamoramento/attrazione? ribadisco il mio cnsiglio, però: non ti buttare in questa storia, vai a fondo con tua moglie. poi magari non funzionerà, ma provateci.


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

*Joey*

non credevo che tu mi stupissi ancora con la tua ottusità, invece...
Ma allora non capisci proprio un cazzo, neanche tu rileggessi quello che ho scritto miliardi di volte, ma ormai bisogna tenerti così...


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sul buttarsi era scritto male ma intendeva di tirarsi indietro.  O ho capito male io?



Hai capito benissimo, ma non avevo dubbi! :up:



disincantata ha detto:


> Magari povera moglie ha solo detto che non e' il caso prenda altri lavori visto che rientra alle 21 e lavora pure al sabato mattina.
> 
> Immagino che una volta a casa crolli subito dopo cena.
> 
> Io non penso abbia sposato un arpia, *penso stia cercando degli alibi, delle giustificazioni,* ma  spero pure che ci ripensi.



Sì, è anche probabile.



Scaredheart ha detto:


> A me l'espressione "quel tipo di donne lì" accappona la pelle.
> 
> Casomai in tal circostanza, non esiterei a sostenere che trovo in qualche modo, diciamo, "esilarante" (non trovavo definizioni garbate e pacate, rispetto il mio pensiero ) asserire di poter dedicare poco tempo alla famiglia, e pensare ad un'altra donna anche in ore notturne... in un quadro del genere qualsiasi pensiero possiamo trarne fuori. Ma, mai far passare noi donne come malefiche, calcolatrici, divoratrici di uomini... lo trovo non solo fuori luogo, ma del tutto obsoleto, inopportuno.
> 
> ...



No, caso mai li prendo per il culo che è diverso!
E riguardo ai veri uomini dico sempre che sono delle PERLE (rare). 
Lui può dimostrare a se stesso di essere fra questi, salvaguardando la sua famiglia da intromissioni femminili, di tipo facocero o no ed è ancora in tempo per farlo.


----------



## Eliade (11 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> per quel che mi riguarda vi ho spiegato la situazione..e vi ringrazio x i consigli..l'altra nn so' per quali motivi abbia palesato interesse proprio ora..del mio privato nn sa' praticamente nulla..ed io francamente nella parte della vipera tentatrice nn ce la vedo..magari e' solo la mia ingenuita' ad impedire di vedere le cose nel modo corretto..forse anche lei si trova piu' o meno nella mia stessa condizione..poi nn e' che mi tempesta di telefonate o sms,ci sentiamo via whatts una volta/due al giorno in termini scherzosi,da amici..e' quando siamo insieme che capisco la sua attrazione verso di me..quelle due volte a settimana potremmo risolvere tutto in mezz'ora ma finiamo per parlarci due ore..e saro' ingenuo e fesso finche' vogliamo ma quando c'e' interesse uno se ne accorge..


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (11 Novembre 2014)

Non conosco la storia di Diletta e non giudico le sue parole sulla base del suo vissuto.
Uno puo' anche predicare benissimo razzolando male.
JB spesso mi ha fatto scompisciare, ma qui mi sembra l'abbia fatta fuori dal vaso, 
leggere insulti gratuiti mi fa anche passare la voglia di scrivere su questo forum.
Credo che tutte le esperienze possano aiutare quando uno chiede aiuto su un forum. Al
di là di questo aggiungo che io stessa ho conosciuto negli ultimi anni (dai 30 in poi)
un'infinità di donne esattamente come le descrive Diletta. Gatte morte approfittatrici.
E uomini stupidi. Con questo non giustifico gli uomini, ma anche far finta che non sia
così, a volte, non mi sembra utile.
Barabba comunque non mi pare il tipo di uomo, stupido, anzi. Di lei sappiamo poco e 
a pelle faccio fatica ad immedesimarmi in una donna che si presta a disturbare un'unione
in cui c'è un figlio piccolo, momento molto delicato.
A Barabba chiedo solo se, visto che aveva detto di poter tranquillamente mantenere la
famiglia da solo con il suo lavoro, e la moglie lavora lo stesso, non possa addirittura
pensare a ridurre il suo impegno lavorativo.
Non so se hai presente la storiella del professore che riempiva il barattolo di maionese,
è una vecchia ma efficace metafora. Se riempi subito il barattolo (il tuo tempo, la tua 
vita) con della sabbia (le cose non importanti) non resterà spazio per quelle più 
importanti (amore, affetti, salute). Poi chiaro che ognuno ha la sua scala di valori.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (11 Novembre 2014)

Senza dire nulla, quando la lezione iniziò, prese un grosso barattolo di maionese vuoto e lo riempì con delle palline da golf.

Domandò quindi ai suoi studenti se il barattolo fosse pieno ed essi risposero di si.
Allora, il professore rovesciò dentro il barattolo una scatola di sassolini, scuotendolo leggermente.
I  sassolini occuparono gli spazi fra le palline da golf. Domandò quindi,  di nuovo, ai suoi studenti se il barattolo fosse pieno ed essi risposero  di si.

Il professore, rovesciò dentro il barattolo una scatola  di sabbia. Naturalmente, la sabbia occupò tutti gli spazi liberi. Egli  domandò ancura una volta agli studenti se il barattolo fosse pieno ed  essi risposero con un si unanime.

Il professore tirò fuori da  sotto la cattedra due bicchieri di vino rosso e li rovesciò interamente  dentro il barattolo, riempiendo tutto lo spazio fra i granelli di  sabbia.
Gli studenti risero!

“Ora”, disse il professore quando  la risata finì, “vorrei che voi cosideraste questo barattolo la vostra  vita. Le palline da golf sono le cose importanti; la vostra famiglia, i  vostri figli, la vostra salute, i vostri amici e le cose che preferite;  cose che se rimanessero dopo che tutto il resto fosse perduto  riempirebbero comunque la vostra esistenza.

“I sassolini sono le  altre cose che contano, come il vostro lavoro, la vostra casa,  l’automobile. La sabbia è tutto il resto, le piccole cose.”

“Se  metteste nel barattolo per prima la sabbia”, continuò, “non resterebbe  spazio per i sassolini e per le palline da golf. Lo stesso accade per la  vita. Se usate tutto il vostro tempo e la vostra energia per le piccole  cose, non vi potrete mai dedicare alle cose che per voi sono veramente  importanti.

“Curatevi delle cose che sono fondamentali per la  vostra felicità. Giocate con i vostri figli, tenete sotto controllo la  vostra salute. Portate il vostro partner a cena fuori. Giocate altre 18  buche! Fatevi un altro giro sugli sci! C’è sempre tempo per sistemare la  casa e per buttare l’immondizia. Dedicatevi prima di tutto alle palline  da golf, le cose che contano sul serio. Definite le vostre priorità,  tutto il resto è solo sabbia”.

Una studentessa alzò la mano e  chiese che cosa rappresentasse il vino. Il professore sorrise. “Sono  contento che tu l’abbia chiesto. Serve solo a dimostrare che per quanto  possa sembrare piena la tua vita: c’è sempre spazio per un paio di  bicchieri di vino con un amico”.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda il tempo passato con questa ragazza,si tratta di incontri sul lavoro o pause pranzo inerenti al lavoro..nn incontri programmati apposta..in cui spesso e' stata lei ad inserirsi..poi certo a me la sua compagnia nn dispiace eh..
> mah,io mi son fatto l'idea che ci siamo trovati,io e lei,in un momento particolare della nostra vita in condizioni simili e questo in qualche modo ci ha avvicinati..lei si e' avvicinata per prima ma ha trovato terreno fertile dalle mie parti..ed e' questo che nn capisco ed e' il motivo per cui ho aperto il thread..nn voglio giustificarmi per corna a priori o successive,cerco solamente di capirci qualcosa in piu'..e,come dicevo ieri sera,gia' solo il fatto di confrontarmi con voi mi ha giovato..


E allora fai come il mio amico qui
Ascolta Radio vigiova!

Testimonial natalino balasso!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Diletta e non giudico le sue parole sulla base del suo vissuto.
> Uno puo' anche predicare benissimo razzolando male.
> JB spesso mi ha fatto scompisciare, ma qui mi sembra l'abbia fatta fuori dal vaso,
> leggere insulti gratuiti mi fa anche passare la voglia di scrivere su questo forum.
> ...


Ma nessuno dice che non sia così
il problema è che a me donna non deve interessare della gatta morta ma focalizzarmi sul fatto che ho sposato un uomo stupido. E se so che è stupido, non devo dire che tutti sono stupidi per giustificare a me stessa che sto con un uomo stupido
Dico: io senza questo uomo stupido non posso stare, invidio (in senso buono) le donne che hanno sposato uomini non stupidi perchè so che esistono e non sono così rari


----------



## JON (11 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Senza dire nulla, quando la lezione iniziò, prese un grosso barattolo di maionese vuoto e lo riempì con delle palline da golf.
> 
> Domandò quindi ai suoi studenti se il barattolo fosse pieno ed essi risposero di si.
> Allora, il professore rovesciò dentro il barattolo una scatola di sassolini, scuotendolo leggermente.
> ...


Nella storia di Barabba c'è quella scala di priorità. Si discosta dall'esempio di qui sopra per il lavoro che va a braccetto con le cose più importanti. A riguardo ha già spiegato i motivi per i quali l'apparente eccessiva dedizione a quel lavoro fanno si che questo assuma importanza primaria  e prenda il posto tra le palline da golf (bella storia). Un uomo è anche tale se riesce a far fronte alle esigenze materiali della famiglia, certo è una caratteristica che da sola non basta, ma se il lavoro in quel contesto assume una certa importanza non lo si può biasimare.

Il fatto è che l'altra donna rischia di assumere un ruolo altrettanto importante. Infatti all'inizio gli dissi che questa cosa per lui potrebbe essere cosi travolgente da coinvolgere sfere della sua vita di vitale importanza, e non a caso inserivo tra queste i figli, visto che la moglie nei suoi pensieri inizia ad occupare un ruolo da antagonista.

Non capisco come si sia finiti a parlare di stupidità, che tra l'altro è un concetto fin troppo generico. Questa non è stupidità, è solo inesperienza. Senza considerare che se è venuto a scrivere qui, e lo ha fatto prima di andare oltre, dimostra comunque di rendersi conto della situazione, anche se al tempo stesso quel coinvolgimento emotivo è troppo pericoloso.

Intanto invito Barabba a considerare le opinioni femminili del forum e ad estrarne quel concetto unanime di uomo che in questo caso assume importanza vitale e si identifica nell'affidabilità.  La quale è solo una delle caratteristiche che descrivono un uomo, ma capirà che al momento è quella cui deve fare principalmente affidamento.

Senza considerare che il tutto potrebbe finire a castelli in aria e con lui che si decide di parlare alla moglie e dirle della rompipalle che è. Se l'uomo deve fare l'uomo, allora la donna faccia lo stesso. Probabilmente la moglie mortifica gli slanci professionali del marito per il semplice timore che questi finiscano solamente per condizionare negativamente la già poco assidua vita familiare. Beh, se proprio vogliamo parlare di stupidità allora secondo me questa può esserlo perché non puoi permetterti di non dare considerazione ad un uomo che ti parla di LAVORO e trattarlo quasi come un bambino dicendogli che non si fa, il tutto condito da un affievolimento affettivo di cui lui non è l'unico responsabile.


----------



## Eratò (11 Novembre 2014)

Barabba quello che ti dico io da moglie tradita e' che avrei stimato tantissimo mio ex marito se prima di tradirmi,m'avesse dato la possibilita' di parlare,di chiarire quei silenzi.Se avesse aperto sinceramente il suo cuore a me non solo come moglie ma anche come persona che stimava con cui aveva condiviso una vita e madre dei propri figli...M'avesse dato una possibilita e pur tradendomi la stima non sarebbe crollata sotto i tacchi...perche almeno avrei potuto cambiare le cose o far finta di niente accettando che non ho fatto in modo da tutelare la nostra famiglia.Quello che fa male e' l'essere inconsapevoli e il vivere in un'altra dimensione rispetto a chi amiamo.Dalle la possibilita' di rendersi conto se da sola non c'arriva.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Nella storia di Barabba c'è quella scala di priorità. Si discosta dall'esempio di qui sopra per il lavoro che va a braccetto con le cose più importanti. A riguardo ha già spiegato i motivi per i quali l'apparente eccessiva dedizione a quel lavoro fanno si che questo assuma importanza primaria  e prenda il posto tra le palline da golf (bella storia). Un uomo è anche tale se riesce a far fronte alle esigenze materiali della famiglia, certo è una caratteristica che da sola non basta, ma se il lavoro in quel contesto assume una certa importanza non lo si può biasimare.
> 
> Il fatto è che l'altra donna rischia di assumere un ruolo altrettanto importante. Infatti all'inizio gli dissi che questa cosa per lui potrebbe essere cosi travolgente da coinvolgere sfere della sua vita di vitale importanza, e non a caso inserivo tra queste i figli, visto che la moglie nei suoi pensieri inizia ad occupare un ruolo da antagonista.
> 
> ...


Non concordo. X noi uomini la realizzazione sul lavoro è importante di certo ma quando si è mariti e padri le priorità dovrebbero essere un momento riviste 
In particolare al di là di come si dicono/comunicano le cose ( cosa molto importante) non mi pare che una moglie che vuole un marito e un padre più presente, sia una rompipalle. Se io ti chiedo di stare più a casa e tu il giorno dopo mi dici che vuoi intraprendere un qualcosa che ti impegnerà ancor di più , come reagiresti?


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Senza dire nulla, quando la lezione iniziò, prese un grosso barattolo di maionese vuoto e lo riempì con delle palline da golf.
> 
> Domandò quindi ai suoi studenti se il barattolo fosse pieno ed essi risposero di si.
> Allora, il professore rovesciò dentro il barattolo una scatola di sassolini, scuotendolo leggermente.
> ...


Che bella metafora!
Grazie.


----------



## JON (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non concordo. X noi uomini la realizzazione sul lavoro è importante di certo ma quando si è mariti e padri le priorità dovrebbero essere un momento riviste
> In particolare al di là di come si dicono/comunicano le cose ( cosa molto importante) non mi pare che una moglie che vuole un marito e un padre più presente, sia una rompipalle. Se io ti chiedo di stare più a casa e tu il giorno dopo mi dici che vuoi intraprendere un qualcosa che ti impegnerà ancor di più , *come reagiresti*?


La prenderei male se la situazione fosse già effettivamente traballante.
Lui mi pare lavorasse 6 giorni su sette, che poi sono diventati 5 e 1/2. Il restante tempo libero, anche giornaliero, lo dedica a loro. Inoltre ha sacrificato tutte le altre attività sacrificabili, ricreative e personali, a favore della famiglia e nella salvaguardia della propria attività lavorativa. Oh, che questo quando torna a casa va a lavare i piatti eh. Poi si prende cura della bambina...della moglie direi di no, ma qui il perchè è tutto da vedere.

La moglie poi lavora anche lei, è chiaro che il problema si amplifica.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> *Non conosco la storia di Diletta e non giudico le sue parole sulla base del suo vissuto.
> *Uno puo' anche predicare benissimo razzolando male.
> JB spesso mi ha fatto scompisciare, ma qui mi sembra l'abbia fatta fuori dal vaso,
> leggere insulti gratuiti mi fa anche passare la voglia di scrivere su questo forum.
> ...



Primo neretto: male, malissimo. Secondo neretto: io non ho affatto finto che non sia così o non possa essere così, mi riferivo anzi al caso specifico, cioè questo. Da ultimo, per quello che posso dire io se vuoi andare vai tranquilla.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Barabba quello che ti dico io da moglie tradita e' che avrei stimato tantissimo mio ex marito se prima di tradirmi,m'avesse dato la possibilita' di parlare,di chiarire quei silenzi.Se avesse aperto sinceramente il suo cuore a me non solo come moglie ma anche come persona che stimava con cui aveva condiviso una vita e madre dei propri figli...M'avesse dato una possibilita e pur tradendomi la stima non sarebbe crollata sotto i tacchi...perche almeno avrei potuto cambiare le cose o far finta di niente accettando che non ho fatto in modo da tutelare la nostra famiglia.Quello che fa male e' l'essere inconsapevoli e il vivere in un'altra dimensione rispetto a chi amiamo.Dalle la possibilita' di rendersi conto se da sola non c'arriva.


Quoto e non posso darti verde


----------



## JON (11 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda il tempo passato con questa ragazza,si tratta di incontri sul lavoro o pause pranzo inerenti al lavoro..nn incontri programmati apposta..in cui spesso e' stata lei ad inserirsi..poi certo a me la sua compagnia nn dispiace eh..
> mah,io mi son fatto l'idea che* ci siamo trovati,io e lei,in un momento particolare della nostra vita in condizioni simili e questo in qualche modo ci ha avvicinati..lei si e' avvicinata per prima ma ha trovato terreno fertile dalle mie parti*..ed e' questo che nn capisco ed e' il motivo per cui ho aperto il thread..nn voglio giustificarmi per corna a priori o successive,cerco solamente di capirci qualcosa in piu'..e,come dicevo ieri sera,gia' solo il fatto di confrontarmi con voi mi ha giovato..


Mi pareva chiaro fin dall'inizio, per te forse non era la stessa cosa ma credo si possa dire che un po' di chiarezza tu abbia cominciato a farla.

L'altra, mettitelo in testa, è sesso e coinvolgimento emotivo puri. Al momento non può essere altro, anche se una parvenza di sentimento inizia a delinearsi, ma si tratta solo di una conseguenza. Ti ricordo che ti dissi che 7 anni di vita insieme a tua moglie sono troppo pochi per ritrovarti nelle condizioni in cui sei ora. Sette anni, per come la vedo io, sono un periodo nemmeno apprezzabile per il decadimento di un amore degno di questo nome. Chi può far chiarezza sei solo tu.


----------



## Mario V (12 Novembre 2014)

Fatti i cazzi tuoi e non cascarci! Detto da me potrebbe essere il miglior consiglio fin qui dato!:facepalm:


----------



## barabba11 (12 Novembre 2014)

ieri sera ho finalmente discusso con mia moglie..le ho chiesto in modo molto tranquillo di parlare della nostra situazione,certo non disperata ma nemmeno idilliaca..dopo iniziale sospetto (xche' mi fai questo discorso?),e dopo un po' di aggressivita' (le ho chiesto il perche' delle sfuriate immotivate e della freddezza nei miei confronti e lei mi ha detto che gia' si contiene di suo :/),e' venuto fuori il discorso lavoro..pero' nn come me lo aspettavo..nn si e' lamentata del poco tempo in cui sono a casa ma dei pochi stimoli che ha nella sua occupazione attuale..facendomi capire che l'entusiasmo da me mostrato in ambito lavorativo la mortifica..ed in piu',tra lacrime e singhiozzi,mi ha detto di patire tantissimo il nn gestire casa,marito,figlia e lavoro come vorrebbe lei..e qui il succo:e' in competizione con la sua figura materna..una superdonna che con due figlie ed un marito assente ha fatto carriera,ha la casa sempre in perfetto ordine in cambio di un modico esaurimento nervoso..al suo confronto si sente inferiore e scarica su di me le sue frustrazioni..giuro che nn me lo aspettavo..al che dopo che le ho detto in tutte le salse che e' un'ottima madre,che anche se la casa e' un po' in disordine basta che nn ci siano i procioni in giro e che cmq la mia collaborazione domestica e di padre nn verra' mai meno (cose che penso veramente),si e' un po' calmata e l'ho vista sollevata..vedremo nei prossimi giorni..chiudo con una battuta:quasi quasi le faccio conoscere l'altra che e' una psicologa,magari puo' darci una mano..


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ieri sera ho finalmente discusso con mia moglie..le ho chiesto in modo molto tranquillo di parlare della nostra situazione,certo non disperata ma nemmeno idilliaca..dopo iniziale sospetto (xche' mi fai questo discorso?),e dopo un po' di aggressivita' (le ho chiesto il perche' delle sfuriate immotivate e della freddezza nei miei confronti e lei mi ha detto che gia' si contiene di suo :/),e' venuto fuori il discorso lavoro..pero' nn come me lo aspettavo..nn si e' lamentata del poco tempo in cui sono a casa ma dei pochi stimoli che ha nella sua occupazione attuale..facendomi capire che l'entusiasmo da me mostrato in ambito lavorativo la mortifica..ed in piu',tra lacrime e singhiozzi,mi ha detto di patire tantissimo il nn gestire casa,marito,figlia e lavoro come vorrebbe lei..e qui il succo:e' in competizione con la sua figura materna..una superdonna che con due figlie ed un marito assente ha fatto carriera,ha la casa sempre in perfetto ordine in cambio di un modico esaurimento nervoso..al suo confronto si sente inferiore e scarica su di me le sue frustrazioni..*giuro che nn me lo aspettavo*..al che dopo che le ho detto in tutte le salse che e' un'ottima madre,che anche se la casa e' un po' in disordine basta che nn ci siano i procioni in giro e che cmq la mia collaborazione domestica e di padre nn verra' mai meno (cose che penso veramente),si e' un po' calmata e l'ho vista sollevata..vedremo nei prossimi giorni..chiudo con una battuta:quasi quasi le faccio conoscere l'altra che e' una psicologa,magari puo' darci una mano..


Chissà perché io un po' si invece. Comunque è sempre meglio metterli in tavola certi problemi che rischiare di degenerare e perdere il filo del discorso.


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ieri sera ho finalmente discusso con mia moglie..le ho chiesto in modo molto tranquillo di parlare della nostra situazione,certo non disperata ma nemmeno idilliaca..dopo iniziale sospetto (xche' mi fai questo discorso?),e dopo un po' di aggressivita' (le ho chiesto il perche' delle sfuriate immotivate e della freddezza nei miei confronti e lei mi ha detto che gia' si contiene di suo :/),e' venuto fuori il discorso lavoro..pero' nn come me lo aspettavo..nn si e' lamentata del poco tempo in cui sono a casa ma dei pochi stimoli che ha nella sua occupazione attuale..facendomi capire che l'entusiasmo da me mostrato in ambito lavorativo la mortifica..ed in piu',tra lacrime e singhiozzi,mi ha detto di patire tantissimo il nn gestire casa,marito,figlia e lavoro come vorrebbe lei..e qui il succo:e' in competizione con la sua figura materna..una superdonna che con due figlie ed un marito assente ha fatto carriera,ha la casa sempre in perfetto ordine in cambio di un modico esaurimento nervoso..al suo confronto si sente inferiore e scarica su di me le sue frustrazioni..giuro che nn me lo aspettavo..al che dopo che le ho detto in tutte le salse che e' un'ottima madre,che anche se la casa e' un po' in disordine basta che nn ci siano i procioni in giro e che cmq la mia collaborazione domestica e di padre nn verra' mai meno (cose che penso veramente),si e' un po' calmata e l'ho vista sollevata..vedremo nei prossimi giorni..chiudo con una battuta:quasi quasi le faccio conoscere l'altra che e' una psicologa,magari puo' darci una mano..



Allora la prima cosa da fare e'.prendere una donna due volte alla

 settimana.

Ve  lo potete permettere e fate pure del bene a chi cerca un lavoretto. 

Così lei sara'  piu' rilassata e le poche ore insieme saranno solo per voi.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ieri sera ho finalmente discusso con mia moglie..le ho chiesto in modo molto tranquillo di parlare della nostra situazione,certo non disperata ma nemmeno idilliaca..dopo iniziale sospetto (xche' mi fai questo discorso?),e dopo un po' di aggressivita' (le ho chiesto il perche' delle sfuriate immotivate e della freddezza nei miei confronti e lei mi ha detto che gia' si contiene di suo :/),e' venuto fuori il discorso lavoro..pero' nn come me lo aspettavo..nn si e' lamentata del poco tempo in cui sono a casa ma dei pochi stimoli che ha nella sua occupazione attuale..facendomi capire che l'entusiasmo da me mostrato in ambito lavorativo la mortifica..ed in piu',tra lacrime e singhiozzi,mi ha detto di patire tantissimo il nn gestire casa,marito,figlia e lavoro come vorrebbe lei..e qui il succo:e' in competizione con la sua figura materna..una superdonna che con due figlie ed un marito assente ha fatto carriera,ha la casa sempre in perfetto ordine in cambio di un modico esaurimento nervoso..al suo confronto si sente inferiore e scarica su di me le sue frustrazioni..giuro che nn me lo aspettavo..al che dopo che le ho detto in tutte le salse che e' un'ottima madre,che anche se la casa e' un po' in disordine basta che nn ci siano i procioni in giro e che cmq la mia collaborazione domestica e di padre nn verra' mai meno (cose che penso veramente),si e' un po' calmata e l'ho vista sollevata..vedremo nei prossimi giorni..chiudo con una battuta:quasi quasi le faccio conoscere l'altra che e' una psicologa,magari puo' darci una mano..


Bravo!Fate come dice Disi,ritagliatevi uno spazio per voi...ma attento a chi ti metti in casaFai scegliere tua moglie che e' meglio...E se proprio vuoi non la portare da "quella" psicologaOpta per un'altra,estranea a tutti e due...


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Bravo!Fate come dice Disi,ritagliatevi uno spazio per voi...ma attento a chi ti metti in casaFai scegliere tua moglie che e' meglio...E se proprio vuoi non la portare da "quella" psicologaOpta per un'altra,estranea a tutti e due...



Non ci ho proprio, pensato ahahahah

:up:

A me e' andata bene solo perche', per puro caso,   scelsi la madre di una  comune amica.  

Una mia conoscenge, separata, ha avuto la storia simile alla tua, solo che lui si e ' tradito al citofono e lei, citofonando poco dopo essere uscita da casa,  l'ha scoperto  quasi subito.  Lui aspettava la baby sitter e non poteva resistere neppure al citofono.:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ci ho proprio, pensato ahahahah
> 
> :up:
> 
> ...


Sti' coglioni...


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Bravo!Fate come dice Disi,ritagliatevi uno spazio per voi...ma attento a chi ti metti in casa*Fai scegliere tua moglie che e' meglio*...E se proprio vuoi non la portare da "quella" psicologaOpta per un'altra,estranea a tutti e due...


Meglio? Quale meglio.

Anni fa, in un momento in cui avevamo bisogno di aiuto, per un breve periodo abbiamo (vabbè abbiamo, si fa per dire ) dovuto prendere una baby-sitter.

Oh, una racchia da paura che pareva uscita da un cartone animato e che non piaceva nemmeno a mia figlia. Compresi solo dopo il perché, mica me lo disse chiaro e tondo. Gesù, Giuseppe e Marì.


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Meglio? Quale meglio.
> 
> Anni fa, in un momento in cui avevamo bisogno di aiuto, per un breve periodo abbiamo (vabbè abbiamo, si fa per dire ) dovuto prendere una baby-sitter.
> 
> Oh, una racchia da paura che pareva uscita da un cartone animato e che non piaceva nemmeno a mia figlia. Compresi solo dopo il perché, mica me lo disse chiaro e tondo. Gesù, Giuseppe e Marì.



Sveglio sei!


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Meglio? Quale meglio.
> 
> Anni fa, in un momento in cui avevamo bisogno di aiuto, per un breve periodo abbiamo (vabbè abbiamo, si fa per dire ) dovuto prendere una baby-sitter.
> 
> Oh, una racchia da paura che pareva uscita da un cartone animato e che non piaceva nemmeno a mia figlia. Compresi solo dopo il perché, mica me lo disse chiaro e tondo. Gesù, Giuseppe e Marì.


E' la madre che deve avere l'ultima parola riguardo a chi deve badare ai propri figli...Non in base alla bruttezzaD) ma in base al suo istinto.


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sveglio sei!


Disi, stai a pia' pe' culo?

Sono sveglio, in quel contesto ero pure senza malizia. A dire il vero in genere sono tutto tranne che malizioso.
Però riconosco che mia moglie è una volpe.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ieri sera ho finalmente discusso con mia moglie..le ho chiesto in modo molto tranquillo di parlare della nostra situazione,certo non disperata ma nemmeno idilliaca..dopo iniziale sospetto (xche' mi fai questo discorso?),e dopo un po' di aggressivita' (le ho chiesto il perche' delle sfuriate immotivate e della freddezza nei miei confronti e lei mi ha detto che gia' si contiene di suo :/),e' venuto fuori il discorso lavoro..pero' nn come me lo aspettavo..nn si e' lamentata del poco tempo in cui sono a casa ma dei pochi stimoli che ha nella sua occupazione attuale..facendomi capire che l'entusiasmo da me mostrato in ambito lavorativo la mortifica..ed in piu',tra lacrime e singhiozzi,mi ha detto di patire tantissimo il nn gestire casa,marito,figlia e lavoro come vorrebbe lei..e qui il succo:e' in competizione con la sua figura materna..una superdonna che con due figlie ed un marito assente ha fatto carriera,ha la casa sempre in perfetto ordine in cambio di un modico esaurimento nervoso..al suo confronto si sente inferiore e scarica su di me le sue frustrazioni..giuro che nn me lo aspettavo..al che dopo che le ho detto in tutte le salse che e' un'ottima madre,che anche se la casa e' un po' in disordine basta che nn ci siano i procioni in giro e che cmq la mia collaborazione domestica e di padre nn verra' mai meno (cose che penso veramente),si e' un po' calmata e l'ho vista sollevata..vedremo nei prossimi giorni..chiudo con una battuta:quasi quasi le faccio conoscere l'altra che e' una psicologa,magari puo' darci una mano..


A volte parlarsi....


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E' la madre che deve avere l'ultima parola riguardo a chi deve badare ai propri figli...Non in base alla bruttezzaD) ma in base al suo istinto.


Guarda che stava antipatica pure a mia figlia. Davvero. 'Na cosa allucinante.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Disi, stai a pia' pe' culo?
> 
> Sono sveglio, in quel contesto ero pure senza malizia. A dire il vero in genere sono tutto tranne che malizioso.
> Però riconosco che mia moglie è una volpe.


Ahaha!Quindi arriviamo alla conclusione che chi e' stata tradita per mezzo della babysitter e' stupidotta


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ahaha!Quindi arriviamo alla conclusione che chi e' stata tradita per mezzo della babysitter e' stupidotta


Per la proprietà transitiva si. Questa l'ammolliamo a Disi.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Per la proprietà transitiva si. Questa l'ammolliamo a Disi.


E disi che c'entra?


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E disi che c'entra?


Oddio, non c'entra Disi. Ma chi era quella della baby-sitter.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Oddio, non c'entra Disi. Ma chi era quella della baby-sitter.


Una certa chedire mi sa'...


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Una certa chedire mi sa'...


Ops, ora ricordo. Disi, mi cospargo il capo di cenere...tanto si scherza eh.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ops, ora ricordo. Disi, mi cospargo il capo di cenere...tanto si scherza eh.


Ma ancora Disi!Ma lasciala stare che ha meglio da fareParlaci piuttosto di chedire...


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma ancora Disi!Ma lasciala stare che ha meglio da fare*Parlaci piuttosto di chedire*...


Che dire, non saprei.

Vabbè, speriamo se la passi bene.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Che dire, non saprei.
> 
> Vabbè, speriamo se la passi bene.


Ma porco cane preferisco un Oscuro che quando parla ti spiattella la sua opinione in faccia anche con un linguaggio forte rispetto a chi usa un linguaggio moderatissimo e gentilissimo ma l'opinione vera fa fatica ad esprimerla....


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> *Ma ancora Disi!*Ma lasciala stare che ha meglio da fareParlaci piuttosto di chedire...


Speriamo che l'ha capito che scherzo. In realtà lei mi ricorda vagamente una vecchia utente, Marì con la quale scherzavo parecchio.


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ahaha!Quindi arriviamo alla conclusione che chi e' stata tradita per mezzo della babysitter e' stupidotta


Presente![emoji4] l'ho scelta io e anche quando vedevo che le i metteva gli occhi a cuoricino quando c'era lui ho voluto dar loro fiducia... ma non mi sento io stupida per credere che la gente sia meglio di come è! Problemi loro. Ho una bella natura fiduciosa, perché dovrei smettere di esserlo?


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Speriamo che l'ha capito che scherzo. In realtà lei mi ricorda vagamente una vecchia utente, Marì con la quale scherzavo parecchio.



Ciao

Marì, un bel peperoncino ... 
bello, che un suo thread ci accompagna ... 


sienne


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma porco cane preferisco un Oscuro che quando parla ti spiattella la sua opinione in faccia anche con un linguaggio forte rispetto a chi usa un linguaggio moderatissimo e gentilissimo ma l'opinione vera fa fatica ad esprimerla....


Cosa vuoi che dica? Io ho parlato con Chedire a suo tempo, so cosa gli è capitato e, sinceramente non ho un opinione ben precisa da esprimere se non che è una storia come tante.

Vuoi che mi metto a fare la morale? Non sono il tipo.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Presente![emoji4] l'ho scelta io e anche quando vedevo che le i metteva gli occhi a cuoricino quando c'era lui ho voluto dar loro fiducia... ma non mi sento io stupida per credere che la gente sia meglio di come è! Problemi loro. Ho una bella natura fiduciosa, perché dovrei smettere di esserlo?


Idem


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Marì, un bel peperoncino ...
> bello, che un suo thread ci accompagna ...
> ...


Non ha caso continuo a martellare su quel thread.


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non ha caso continuo a martellare su quel thread.



Ciao

bello. Bello veramente. Ogni tanto mi torna in mente e posto ... 


sienne


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Presente![emoji4] l'ho scelta io e anche quando vedevo che le i metteva gli occhi a cuoricino quando c'era lui ho voluto dar loro fiducia...ma non mi sento io stupida per credere che la gente sia meglio di come è! Problemi loro. Ho una bella natura fiduciosa, perché dovrei smettere di esserlo?


La prossima volta, ingaggia una racchia che più racchia non si può e istruiscila sul fargli gli occhi dolci. Almeno ti diverti.

Non v'arrabbiate.


----------



## drusilla (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> La prossima volta, ingaggia una racchia che più racchia non si può e istruiscila sul fargli gli occhi dolci. Almeno ti diverti.
> 
> Non v'arrabbiate.


Guarda era bellina ma lui ha fatto il prezioso... era tutto cuoricini dolcezza etc! Con una racchia gattamorta non è detto che non ci cascasse... il tradimento meno importante era quello fisico. Comunque affari suoi. Ho già dato. Non si attraversa due volte lo stesso fiume[emoji16]


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bello. Bello veramente. *Ogni tanto mi torna in mente e posto* ...
> 
> ...


Vedo.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che dica? Io ho parlato con Chedire a suo tempo, so cosa gli è capitato e, sinceramente non ho un opinione ben precisa da esprimere se non che è una storia come tante.
> 
> Vuoi che mi metto a fare la morale? Non sono il tipo.


No..la chedire sono io e pensavo lo sapessi...percio' sto giochetto.Quando pubbliccai il primo post avevo una vergogna incredibile addosso proprio perche' mi sentivo stupida.Mi risposero in pochissimi mi ricordo anzi talment pochi che me li ricordo tuttora.Tu non eri fra quelli...La mia storia non la conoscevi...interagisti con me in un altro 3d,uno di Circe se non mi sbaglio.Per cui come facevi a considerare "stupidotta" una la cui storia non conoscevi?Cmq ormai e' roba vecchia...ma io lo dico sempre in generale,prima di esprimere un' opinione leggete...


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Guarda era bellina ma lui ha fatto il prezioso... era tutto cuoricini dolcezza etc!* Con una racchia gattamorta non è detto che non ci cascasse*... il tradimento meno importante era quello fisico. Comunque affari suoi. Ho già dato. Non si attraversa due volte lo stesso fiume[emoji16]


Tu dovevi vedere la mia.:rotfl:

Ancora un po' e mi trasferivo in hotel.


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> No..la chedire sono io e pensavo lo sapessi...percio' sto giochetto.Quando pubbliccai il primo post avevo una vergogna incredibile addosso proprio perche' mi sentivo stupida.Mi risposero in pochissimi mi ricordo anzi talment pochi che me li ricordo tuttora.Tu non eri fra quelli...La mia storia non la conoscevi...interagisti con me in un altro 3d,uno di Circe se non mi sbaglio.Per cui come facevi a considerare "stupidotta" una la cui storia non conoscevi?Cmq ormai e' roba vecchia...ma io lo dico sempre in generale,prima di esprimere un' opinione leggete...



Ciao

mi ricordo bene ... infatti ... chedire ... 

un abbraccio ...


sienne


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> No..la chedire sono io e pensavo lo sapessi...percio' sto giochetto.Quando pubbliccai il primo post avevo una vergogna incredibile addosso proprio perche' mi sentivo stupida.Mi risposero in pochissimi mi ricordo anzi talment pochi che me li ricordo tuttora.Tu non eri fra quelli...La mia storia non la conoscevi...interagisti con me in un altro 3d,uno di Circe se non mi sbaglio.Per cui come facevi a considerare "stupidotta" una la cui storia non conoscevi?Cmq ormai e' roba vecchia...ma io lo dico sempre in generale,prima di esprimere un' opinione leggete...


Sei tu? Il fatto che non lo sapessi dovrebbe suggerirti invece il mio grado di malizia, cioè nullo.
Io non ho dato dello stupido a nessuno, scherzavo. Rispondevo a te scherzando. Ma non s'è capito?

E in ogni caso, con tutto quello che t'è capitato, non ho una cattiva opinione. Cose che capitano, ma mi dispiace se la cosa ti tormenta ancora. Mi ritiro.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sei tu? Il fatto che non lo sapessi dovrebbe suggerirti invece il mio grado di malizia, cioè nullo.Io non ho dato dello stupido a nessuno, scherzavo. Rispondevo a te scherzando. Ma non s'è capito?E in ogni caso, con tutto quello che t'è capitato, non ho una cattiva opinione. Cose che capitano, ma mi dispiace se la cosa ti tormenta ancora. Mi ritiro.


Non ho pensato alla malizia,non avresti niente da guadagnare e un motivo non lo vedo sinceramente....Penso alla superficialita' con cui capita di giudicare e tirare conclusioni a volte senza aver neanche interagito con l'utente...a questo penso e poi meglio una opinione fondata,sincera e cruda che una superficiale e gentile...


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non ho pensato alla malizia,non avresti niente da guadagnare e un motivo non lo vedo sinceramente....Penso alla superficialita' con cui capita di giudicare e tirare conclusioni a volte senza aver neanche interagito con l'utente...a questo penso e poi meglio una opinione fondata,sincera e cruda che una superficiale e gentile...


Non ero superficiale, scherzavo. Non facevo alcuna allusione, tantomeno esprimevo in giudizio. Semplicemente scherzavo. Inoltre non mi sentirai mai sbraitare su quanto è brutta quella cosa o su quanto è cattivone quell'altro. Mi dispiace, ma ho il mio modo di dare opinioni, per quanto riguarda le opinioni. Io non sono superficiale.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non ero superficiale, scherzavo. Non facevo alcuna allusione, tantomeno esprimevo in giudizio. Semplicemente scherzavo. Inoltre non mi sentirai mai sbraitare su quanto è brutta quella cosa o su quanto è cattivone quell'altro. Mi dispiace, ma ho il mio modo di dare opinioni, per quanto riguarda le opinioni. Io non sono superficiale.


Io non ho detto che sei superficiale.Come farei a definirti superficiale dal momento in cui non ti conosco?In base alle righe scritte qui?Qui si leggono le opinioni non le persone e puo' anche capitare che leggendo una frase tipo "mi ha tradito con la babysitter"  uno si faccia anche un idea tipo "ma questa e' stupida"...non potendo poi seguire tutti gli utenti,quella idea rimane...non e' un rischio che corri solo tu ma tutti quanti eh?Ma visto che stavi scherzando io la chiudo qui.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che sei superficiale.Come farei a definirti superficiale dal momento in cui non ti conosco?In base alle righe scritte qui?Qui si leggono le opinioni non le persone e puo' anche capitare che leggendo una frase tipo "mi ha tradito con la babysitter"  uno si faccia anche un idea tipo "ma questa e' stupida"...non potendo poi seguire tutti gli utenti,quella idea rimane...non e' un rischio che corri solo tu ma tutti quanti eh?Ma visto che stavi scherzando io la chiudo qui.


Pure io.
E l'avevo scelta io.
Io volpe non lo sono stata.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure io.
> E l'avevo scelta io.
> Io volpe non lo sono stata.


Tu e Drusilla m'avete fatto bene stasera Sembrera' ridicolo e melodrammatico ma il fatto che lei era la babysitter,che era stata a casa mia,quella sensazione di averlo permesso in qualche modo sto tradimento e' sempre stato una specie di tarlo nella mia testa....


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che sei superficiale.Come farei a definirti superficiale dal momento in cui non ti conosco?In base alle righe scritte qui?*Qui si leggono le opinioni non le persone* e puo' anche capitare che leggendo una frase tipo "mi ha tradito con la babysitter"  uno si faccia anche un idea tipo "ma questa e' stupida"...non potendo poi seguire tutti gli utenti,quella idea rimane...non e' un rischio che corri solo tu ma tutti quanti eh?Ma visto che stavi scherzando io la chiudo qui.


Io sono le mie opinioni (più un tot di fascino).


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono le mie opinioni (più un tot di fascino).


Le opinioni espresse qui sono solo una parte di cio' che siamo perche' possono mutare in base al nostro vissuto,in base alla interazione con gli altri e alla disponibilita' a comprendere e approfondire...a parte il caso tuo ovviamente


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Le opinioni espresse qui sono solo una parte di cio' che siamo perche' possono mutare in base al nostro vissuto,in base alla interazione con gli altri e alla disponibilita' a comprendere e approfondire...a parte il caso tuo ovviamente


Ma infatti non è che siamo sempre uguali a noi stessi. Io sono sempre io, ma non sono lo stesso di venti o dieci io anche cinque anni fa.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti non è che siamo sempre uguali a noi stessi. Io sono sempre io, ma non sono lo stesso di venti o dieci io anche cinque anni fa.


La percezione delle cose cambia,il punto di vista cambia e anche l'umore cambia ma noi in fondo abbiamo un carattere e un essenza di base che non si esprime nella sua totalita'  qui dentro.. abbiamo dei lati che solo chi ci sta vicino conosce per davvero.


----------



## passante (12 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ieri sera ho finalmente discusso con mia moglie..le ho chiesto in modo molto tranquillo di parlare della nostra situazione,certo non disperata ma nemmeno idilliaca..dopo iniziale sospetto (xche' mi fai questo discorso?),e dopo un po' di aggressivita' (le ho chiesto il perche' delle sfuriate immotivate e della freddezza nei miei confronti e lei mi ha detto che gia' si contiene di suo :/),e' venuto fuori* il discorso lavoro..pero' nn come me lo aspettavo*..nn si e' lamentata del poco tempo in cui sono a casa ma dei pochi stimoli che ha nella sua occupazione attuale..facendomi capire che *l'entusiasmo da me mostrato in ambito lavorativo la mortifica*..ed in piu',*tra lacrime e singhiozzi*,*mi ha detto di patire tantissimo il nn gestire casa,marito,figlia e lavoro come vorrebbe lei*..e qui il succo:e' in competizione con la sua figura materna..una superdonna che con due figlie ed un marito assente ha fatto carriera,ha la casa sempre in perfetto ordine in cambio di un modico esaurimento nervoso..al suo confronto si sente inferiore e scarica su di me le sue frustrazioni..*giuro che nn me lo aspettavo*..al che dopo che le ho detto in tutte le salse che e' un'ottima madre,che anche se la casa e' un po' in disordine basta che nn ci siano i procioni in giro e che cmq la mia collaborazione domestica e di padre nn verra' mai meno (cose che penso veramente),si e' un po' calmata e l'ho vista sollevata..vedremo nei prossimi giorni..chiudo con una battuta:quasi quasi le faccio conoscere l'altra che e' una psicologa,magari puo' darci una mano..


hai visto?  aveva quasi più bisogno lei di te di parlare. senti, però dovete continuare a farlo. tipo ora dovreste cambiare qualcosa: che ne so, prendere un aiuto in casa, ritaglairvi una sera tutta vostra (per il cinema, il teatro,non lo so, uno sport)... dico per dire. e poi tra un po' (un mesetto, due) parlarvi di nuovo e vedere a che punto state. mia sorella mi ha insegnato questa cosa, dedicare una sera ogni mese-mese e mezzo a parlarsi. a me sembrava una roba da chiodi, ma poi devo dirti che è una bella risorsa.

p.s.
sei stato bravissimo :up::up::up:


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che sei superficiale.Come farei a definirti superficiale dal momento in cui non ti conosco?In base alle righe scritte qui?Qui si leggono le opinioni non le persone e *puo' anche capitare che leggendo una frase tipo "mi ha tradito con la babysitter"  uno si faccia anche un idea tipo "ma questa e' stupida"...*non potendo poi seguire tutti gli utenti,quella idea rimane...non e' un rischio che corri solo tu ma tutti quanti eh?Ma visto che stavi scherzando io la chiudo qui.


Madonna, io certe volte non lo so.....

Visto che me lo chiedevi... per cominciare io lessi la tua storia, qualcosa dissi pure (più o meno direttamente) anche se non ricordo dove e come.

Ti dirò...se il tuo timore, oltre le difficoltà che hai sicuramente incontrato negli ultimi tempi, è quello degli eventuali giudizi su di te per gli eventi occorsi posso capirlo per il tuo stato emotivo, ma allo stesso tempo ti dico che è pura esagerazione. Già il solo fatto che senti di dover stare appresso a tutti credendo di dover spiegazioni nel timore che possano farsi idee sbagliate è troppo. Semplicemente perché troverai sempre chi non avrà una buona opinione di te. Nel caso specifico, visto che parliamo di stupidità, è molto probabile che invece sarà proprio chi ritiene che tu sia biasimabile per quello che ti è accaduto ad essere un cretino. Per cui ti suggerirei di dare alle opinioni l'importanza che hanno. Il fatto che sia un rischio che corro anch'io, per quanto mi riguarda, è una delle cose che non mi tangono minimamente. Se permetti, so di cosa parlo.

Ma a domanda diretta ti aspetti una risposta diretta. Non penserei che sei stupida per quello che ti è accaduto nemmeno se mi presentassero il certificato medico ad attestarlo. Per me non sei stupida.


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Madonna, io certe volte non lo so.....
> 
> Visto che me lo chiedevi... per cominciare io lessi la tua storia, qualcosa dissi pure (più o meno direttamente) anche se non ricordo dove e come.
> 
> ...


Ma io non cerco conferme qui...non pretendo di sentirmi dire che son intelligente,saggia o che esprimo chissa' cosa ma che son stata sfortunata e quando non ho niente da dire niente dico...ognuno la pensa come gli pare ed e' un suo diritto.Punto.Quello che sono lo so e non mi aspetto di scoprirlo qui...


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> hai visto?  aveva quasi più bisogno lei di te di parlare. senti, però dovete continuare a farlo. tipo ora dovreste cambiare qualcosa: che ne so, prendere un aiuto in casa, ritaglairvi una sera tutta vostra (per il cinema, il teatro,non lo so, uno sport)... dico per dire. e poi tra un po' (un mesetto, due) parlarvi di nuovo e vedere a che punto state. mia sorella mi ha insegnato questa cosa, dedicare una sera ogni mese-mese e mezzo a parlarsi. a me sembrava una roba da chiodi, ma poi devo dirti che è una bella risorsa.
> 
> p.s.
> sei stato bravissimo :up::up::up:



Tua sorella e' una donna saggia.  Come te del resto.


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> La percezione delle cose cambia,il punto di vista cambia e anche l'umore cambia ma noi in fondo abbiamo un carattere e un essenza di base che non si esprime nella sua totalita'  qui dentro..* abbiamo dei lati che solo chi ci sta vicino conosce per davvero*.



Non ne sarei tanto sicura, per quanto si possa vivere insieme ad una persona, non la si conoscerà mai totalmente.

E' già tanto se riusciamo a conoscere noi stessi.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti non è che siamo sempre uguali a noi stessi. Io sono sempre io, ma non sono lo stesso di venti o dieci io anche cinque anni fa.


Cinque anni fa è caduto l'ultimo capello?


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non ne sarei tanto sicura, per quanto si possa vivere insieme ad una persona, non la si conoscerà mai totalmente.
> 
> E' già tanto se riusciamo a conoscere noi stessi.


Vabbe ' Diletta rispetto agli utenti di un forum,chi sta  vicino a noi ci conosce di piu' dai...


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Vabbe ' Diletta rispetto agli utenti di un forum,chi sta  vicino a noi ci conosce di piu' dai...



Mah, su questo punto...ci vado molto cauta dopo la delusione che ho preso.
La verità è che non lo conoscevo proprio per nulla, pensare che su di lui avrei messo le mani sul fuoco! 
...e me le sarei carbonizzate.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, su questo punto...ci vado molto cauta dopo la delusione che ho preso.
> La verità è che non lo conoscevo proprio per nulla, pensare che su di lui avrei messo le mani sul fuoco!
> ...e me le sarei carbonizzate.





Io le mani sul fuoco no, pero' da allora mi chiedo Se lo conosco e non so rispondermi.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, su questo punto...ci vado molto cauta dopo la delusione che ho preso.
> La verità è che non lo conoscevo proprio per nulla, pensare che su di lui avrei messo le mani sul fuoco!
> ...e me le sarei carbonizzate.


Perché era falso. Colpa sua non del tuo giudizio


----------



## barabba11 (13 Novembre 2014)

aggiornamento situazione:la prima decisione presa di comune accordo e' la donna delle pulizie..che scegliera' mia moglie ovviamente....oggi ho rivisto l'altra,che pero' a parte toccatine varie nei momenti insieme mi e' sembrata un po' piu' fredda..anche perche' mentre ero li' han pensato bene di farmi girare le scatole tutta la mattina....ho come l'impressione che si aspetti un mio passo avanti piu' deciso..magari anche solo per avere la soddisfazione di mandarmi a stendere..


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> aggiornamento situazione:la prima decisione presa di comune accordo e' la donna delle pulizie..che scegliera' mia moglie ovviamente....oggi ho rivisto l'altra,che pero' a parte *toccatine *varie nei momenti insieme mi e' sembrata un po' piu' fredda..anche perche' mentre ero li' han pensato bene di farmi girare le scatole tutta la mattina....ho come l'impressione che si aspetti un mio passo avanti piu' deciso..magari anche solo per avere la soddisfazione di mandarmi a stendere..


----------



## barabba11 (13 Novembre 2014)

..nel senso che quando siamo vicini mi fa' molto contatto fisico..


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> aggiornamento situazione:la prima decisione presa di comune accordo e' la donna delle pulizie..che scegliera' mia moglie ovviamente....oggi ho rivisto l'altra,che pero' a parte toccatine varie nei momenti insieme mi e' sembrata un po' piu' fredda..anche perche' mentre ero li' han pensato bene di farmi girare le scatole tutta la mattina....ho come l'impressione che si aspetti un mio passo avanti piu' deciso..magari anche solo per avere la soddisfazione di mandarmi a stendere..



E tu ignorala.  Pensa alla tua famiglia.    Hai fatto benissimo a pensare all'aiuto.  Potresti  anche  COINVOLGERE tua moglie nel tuo lavoro.  Farti aiutare al sabato, spiegarglielo.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ..nel senso che quando siamo vicini mi fa' molto contatto fisico..



Cosa vuol dire 'mi fa'?


----------



## barabba11 (13 Novembre 2014)

..infatti sto' provando a far finta di nulla..anche se rimanere indifferenti al suo sguardo nn e' tanto semplice..


----------



## barabba11 (13 Novembre 2014)

quando siamo vicini mi tocca spessissimo le mani e sulle braccia..poi spesso si mette a togliermi pelucchi..cosa che,guarda caso,con gli altri nn fa'..


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> quando siamo vicini mi tocca spessissimo le mani e sulle braccia..poi spesso si mette a togliermi pelucchi..cosa che,guarda caso,con gli altri nn fa'..


va bene, va bene, ci prova. però senti, te lo dico per esperienza: o smetti di vederla o nongniafai.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> quando siamo vicini mi tocca spessissimo le mani e sulle braccia..poi spesso si mette a togliermi pelucchi..cosa che,guarda caso,con gli altri nn fa'..


ah be' allora è proprio una cosa evidente.
ha ragione passante.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ah be' allora è proprio una cosa evidente.
> ha ragione passante.


Preferisco non commentare sapendo che fa la gattamorta con uno sposato da poco e padre.


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, su questo punto...ci vado molto cauta dopo la delusione che ho preso.
> La verità è che non lo conoscevo proprio per nulla, pensare che su di lui avrei messo le mani sul fuoco!
> ...e me le sarei carbonizzate.


Mi pareva ovvio che non mi riferissi ai mariti e ai tradimenti...ma non mi dite che gli utenti sul forum mi conoscano quanto mia sorella,mia madre o la mia migliore amica...le persone con cui son cresciuta perche' mi sembra per lo meno assurdo.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mi pareva ovvio che non mi riferissi ai mariti e ai tradimenti...ma non mi dite che gli utenti sul forum mi conoscano quanto mia sorella,mia madre o la mia migliore amica...le persone con cui son cresciuta perche' mi sembra per lo meno assurdo.



Sai che non tutti si confidano con la madre le sorelle  o i  parenti?



Io con le mie sorelle proprio per niente su questi argomenti. Mia mamma poi impensabile. 

Sopratutto riguardo ad un tradimento o alla sessualita'.

Poi ci sono rapporti speciali tra madre e figlia ma dipende spesso dai figli permetterlo.


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai che non tutti si confidano con la madre le sorelle  o i  parenti
> 
> In generale?
> 
> ...


Ok la metto diversamente...Io non posso dire di conoscerti(generico) quanto ti conoscono quelli che ti vivono,ti abbracciano,ti vedono,ti toccano...E' normale no?Per me la conoscenza completa implica anche la vicinanza fisica,il condividere oltre alle confidenze anche un espressivita' non verbale....


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Preferisco non commentare sapendo che fa la gattamorta con uno sposato da poco e padre.


eh in effetti....un atteggiamento un pochino sgradevole.
un pochino tanto.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ok la metto diversamente...Io non posso dire di conoscerti(generico) quanto ti conoscono quelli che ti vivono,ti abbracciano,ti vedono,ti toccano...E' normale no?Per me la conoscenza completa implica anche la vicinanza fisica,il condividere oltre alle confidenze anche un espressivita' non verbale....


anche per me.
e una lunga consuetudine.
es. la mia collega B non sa nulla di Altro,
ma mi conosce molto meglio di chiunque sul forum.
(la storia non la stupirebbe, comunque).


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ok la metto diversamente...Io non posso dire di conoscerti(generico) quanto ti conoscono quelli che ti vivono,ti abbracciano,ti vedono,ti toccano...E' normale no?Per me la conoscenza completa implica anche la vicinanza fisica,il condividere oltre alle confidenze anche un espressivita' non verbale....



Certo, il rapporto fisico e' importante,  ma se non c'e' confidenza, al massimo conoscono il tuo carattere,  le tue reazioni.

 Ma confidarsi al 100%  e' sempre difficile e, farlo in modo anonimo e' piu' semplice, su certi argomenti, poi con il tempo impari a conoscere,  se non sei diffidente   valuti con chi rapportarti. 

C'e' chi ha la fortuna di avere vicino  una madre o sorelle e fratelli con cui condividere qualunque cosa.  Io no.


Io con la piu' piccola ho questo tipo di confidenza.  Eppure sono disponibile con tutte e tre.  Nello stesso modo.  Non e' facile!


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> anche per me.
> e una lunga consuetudine.
> es. la mia collega B non sa nulla di Altro,
> ma mi conosce molto meglio di chiunque sul forum.
> (la storia non la stupirebbe, comunque).



Posso chiederti come mai non le hai mai parlato di Altro?


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, il rapporto fisico e' importante,  ma se non c'e' confidenza, al massimo conoscono il tuo carattere,  le tue reazioni.
> 
> Ma confidarsi al 100%  e' sempre difficile e, farlo in modo anonimo e' piu' semplice, su certi argomenti, poi con il tempo impari a conoscere,  se non sei diffidente   valuti con chi rapportarti.
> 
> ...


Mia madre e' forse l'unica che mi conosce al 100%, anche se non le racconto tutto capisce immediatamente ogni mio stato...


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

*BARABBA*

tu mi eviti.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come mai non le hai mai parlato di Altro?


perché, come dici tu, non ho confidenza su certi argomenti, in genere.
poi sono molto chiusa.
non mi viene spontaneo.
poi sulla questione Altro sono stata riservatissima.
ne ho parlato con un'altra collega che mi ha molto
disapprovato, e non me lo sarei aspettato.
e poi solo due  amiche e mio fratello sapevano.
le amiche si mettevano davvero sempre dalla
mia parte, anche quando non erano d'accordo su alcune scelte, non
le percepivo giudicanti ma preoccupati
mio fratello, entrava da un orecchio, usciva dall'altro :rotfl:
però ci vogliamo molto bene.

un'altra persona sapeva, ma non ne abbiamo mai discusso.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mia madre e' forse l'unica che mi conosce al 100%, anche se non le racconto tutto capisce immediatamente ogni mio stato...



Questo e' bello ed e' lo stesso per me con la piccola.  Le altre una via di mezzo.  Pure io capisco al volo se hanno qualcosa, ma la piccola e' un libro aperto.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> perché, come dici tu, non ho confidenza su certi argomenti, in genere.
> poi sono molto chiusa.
> non mi viene spontaneo.
> poi sulla questione Altro sono stata riservatissima.
> ...


Ecco,  volevo arrivare proprio qui, pur essendo in confidenza ci sono cose difficili da raccontare anche agli amici.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ecco,  volevo arrivare proprio qui, pur essendo in confidenza ci sono cose difficili da raccontare anche agli amici.


a certo, però non è che uno cui ho raccontato per iscritto che
sono stata violentata a otto anni mi conosca meglio del mio compagno di scrivania
da otto anni.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> a certo, però non è che uno cui ho raccontato per iscritto che
> sono stata violentata a otto anni mi conosca meglio del mio compagno di scrivania
> da otto anni.



I miei compagni di scrivania non e' che mi conoscessero così bene, una cosa e' ridere scherzare divertirsi, uscire a pranzo tutti i giorni, altra confidarsi.


----------



## spleen (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> a certo, però non è che uno cui ho raccontato per iscritto che
> *sono stata violentata a otto anni* mi conosca meglio del mio compagno di scrivania
> da otto anni.


:unhappy: Non dirmi che è vero.


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> a certo, però non è che uno cui ho raccontato per iscritto che
> sono stata violentata a otto anni mi conosca meglio del mio compagno di scrivania
> da otto anni.


non ho capito


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> :unhappy: Non dirmi che è vero.



Oddio io l'ho preso come paradosso.


----------



## spleen (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Oddio io l'ho preso come paradosso.


Cristo, spero anch'io.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Cristo, spero anch'io.


E pure io cazzo


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho capito


paradosso.
scusate.
credevo si capisse dalla ripetizione
del numero otto.


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> paradosso.
> scusate.
> credevo si capisse dalla ripetizione
> del numero otto.


Come mai hai cambiato nome in horny....che ricorda la pornografia?


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Come mai hai cambiato nome in horny....che ricorda la pornografia?


Lascia stare.... È una lunga storia


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> paradosso.
> scusate.
> credevo si capisse dalla ripetizione
> del numero otto.


Ahhhhh 
Fiuuuuu
Avevo già oliato la mia fida smith
6 colpi 2 x palla il resto a caso


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Lascia stare.... È una lunga storia


Non ho seguito gli sviluppi....
Buongiono a te e a tutti gli altri comunque


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho seguito gli sviluppi....
> Buongiono a te e a tutti gli altri comunque


 oggi sole
Evviva


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho seguito gli sviluppi....
> Buongiono a te e a tutti gli altri comunque


fattelo spiegare da palladiano....
che in un 3D in cui si parlava di sesso continuava 
a chiamarmi horny e poi faceva l'ingenuo


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> fattelo spiegare da palladiano....
> che in un 3D in cui si parlava di sesso continuava
> a chiamarmi horny e poi faceva l'ingenuo


Ma io sono ingenuo!


----------



## errante (15 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?


Solo nella parte dell'amante. Guarda quella che hai descritto è una bella amicizia, dopo che te la porti a letto inizi a pretendere anche se giuri di non farlo, fino a che uno dei due si stufa o è riportato all'ordine e nel caso migliore si sgonfia anche l'amicizia. E torni a casa e i tuoi problemi sono ancora lì.

Ti conviene capire i motivi di insoddisfazione di tua moglie e mantenere questa come una amicizia femminile che potrà esserti utile molto più che una relazione extra.


----------



## barabba11 (18 Novembre 2014)

piccolo aggiornamento:il rapporto con mia moglie si e' un po' "normalizzato" ed abbiamo deciso di far venire la donna delle pulizie 2 volte a settimana (scelta da lei eh.. )..con l'altra ho cercato di diradare i rapporti per quanto possibile,ho evitato un pranzo di lavoro con lei e cerco di starmene per i fatti miei..mi ha sorpreso una sua propostarganizzare un pranzo con i colleghi piu' stretti (4-5 persone) con le rispettive famiglie..boh..


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> piccolo aggiornamento:il rapporto con mia moglie si e' un po' "normalizzato" ed abbiamo deciso di far venire la donna delle pulizie 2 volte a settimana (scelta da lei eh.. )..con l'altra ho cercato di diradare i rapporti per quanto possibile,ho evitato un pranzo di lavoro con lei e cerco di starmene per i fatti miei..mi ha sorpreso una sua propostarganizzare un pranzo con i colleghi piu' stretti (4-5 persone) con le rispettive famiglie..boh..


Macchè boh. Ti stai facendo dei castelli in aria da morì. E quest'altre carampane non ne parliamo.


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> piccolo aggiornamento:il rapporto con mia moglie si e' un po' "normalizzato" ed abbiamo deciso di far venire la donna delle pulizie 2 volte a settimana (scelta da lei eh.. )..con l'altra ho cercato di diradare i rapporti per quanto possibile,ho evitato un pranzo di lavoro con lei e cerco di starmene per i fatti miei..mi ha sorpreso una sua propostarganizzare un pranzo con i colleghi piu' stretti (4-5 persone) con le rispettive famiglie..boh..


Potrebbe voler entrare in confidenza per cercare di farti capire che il vostro rapporto non nuocerebbe alle famiglie...ti consiglio di continuare a diradare i rapporti.


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> piccolo aggiornamento:il rapporto con mia moglie si e' un po' "normalizzato" ed abbiamo deciso di far venire la donna delle pulizie 2 volte a settimana (scelta da lei eh.. )..con l'altra ho cercato di diradare i rapporti per quanto possibile,ho evitato un pranzo di lavoro con lei e cerco di starmene per i fatti miei..mi ha sorpreso una sua propostarganizzare un pranzo con i colleghi piu' stretti (4-5 persone) con le rispettive famiglie..boh..



Mai sorprenderti per le idee di noi donne!

La tipa vuole insinuarsi in mezzo alla tua famiglia, vuole conoscere l'avversaria (tua moglie) per poterla vincere sul campo.
La cosa non è difficile per nessuna di noi, figurati se lo è per una psicologa. 
Non abboccare all'amo e continua così.


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mai sorprenderti per le idee di noi donne!
> 
> La tipa vuole insinuarsi in mezzo alla tua famiglia, vuole conoscere l'avversaria (tua moglie) per poterla vincere sul campo.
> La cosa non è difficile per nessuna di noi, figurati se lo è per una psicologa.
> Non abboccare all'amo e continua così.


PURE TROIA


----------



## Palladiano (19 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> piccolo aggiornamento:il rapporto con mia moglie si e' un po' "normalizzato" ed abbiamo deciso di far venire la donna delle pulizie 2 volte a settimana (scelta da lei eh.. )..con l'altra ho cercato di diradare i rapporti per quanto possibile,ho evitato un pranzo di lavoro con lei e cerco di starmene per i fatti miei..mi ha sorpreso una sua propostarganizzare un pranzo con i colleghi piu' stretti (4-5 persone) con le rispettive famiglie..boh..


Magari ti eri fatto solo un film. Perché davvero non vedo un secondo fine a uscire in gruppo con famiglie al seguito.
Quindi le stai simpatico e nulla più.


----------



## Higgins (19 Novembre 2014)

barabba11 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!volevo confrontarmi con voi sulla situazione che vivo quotidianamente da qualche mese..scusate ma nn saro' breve..
> Sono sposato da 4 anni dopo 3 di fidanzamento e ho una figlia di 2 anni che adoro..i rapporti con mia moglie sono abbastanza freddi ultimamente,tra lavoro figlia e routine quotidiana ci siamo un po' allontanati..mi irrita di lei il non considerarmi e la freddezza con cui mi tratta..oltre al cassarmi continuamente i progetti lavorativi per sviluppare la mia attivita' professionale..questa la base.
> Da alcuni anni ho conosciuto sul lavoro una ragazza di qualche anno piu' grande,bella donna con un modo di fare intrigante,sposata con una figlia pure lei..sino a quest'anno i rapporti tra noi erano amichevoli ma nn intimi,ci vedevamo una volta a settimana e il tutto era limitato a qualche aperitivo in gruppo..le cose sono cambiate da 4-5 mesi,quando un mattino vedendoci a lavoro mi ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene (faccia da lunedi mattina  )..nel pomeriggio mi richiama chiedendomi se tutto fosse a posto..essendo una psicologa ho pensato a deformazione professionale..da quell'episodio,pero',mi sono reso conto che era spesso nei miei paraggi,mi cercava piu' spesso sul lavoro ed ha cominciato un contatto fisico prima inesistente..io all'inizio l'ho presa un po' sul ridere,fino ad accorgermi che nn riesco a fare a meno di lei,della sua presenza,del suo sguardo..pranziamo spesso insieme ed ora ci vediamo due volte a settimana x lavoro..quando siamo insieme,come ieri,sembra che nessuno dei due voglia interrompere quel momento,cercando di mantenere il piu' possibile occhi negli occhi..fino ad ora nessuno dei due ha fatto il primo passo deciso,quello che mi blocca e' il fatto che nn ho mai tradito nemmeno la mia fidanzatina 15enne dell'epoca ed ho paura di quello che potrebbe capitare dopo..ma quello che provo e' talmente forte che se capitasse l'occasione giusta sono sicuro di cedere..siete mai stati in una simile situazione?cosa mi consigliate?


Premetto che è una risposta provocatoria.

Secondo me ti allontana di più da tua moglie questo flirt, questo tira e molla, questo gioco di seduzione con quest'altra ragazza che non un tradimento secco.

Detto questo non è che voglia proprio spingerti a tradirla, però......


----------



## ivanl (19 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> PURE TROIA


Concordo, molt pericoloso. Io eviterei come la peste la situazione proposta


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Premetto che è una risposta provocatoria.
> 
> Secondo me ti allontana di più da tua moglie questo flirt, questo tira e molla, questo gioco di seduzione con quest'altra ragazza che non un tradimento secco.
> 
> Detto questo non è che voglia proprio spingerti a tradirla, però......



Parere da esperto che queste cose le vive,sul campo..non dissertando e fantasticando,come voi utenti.
L'invornito,ha scambiato una simpatia,per chissa'che.Non esiste che passi un'anno,senza combinare niente.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

diglielo a questi sprovveduti





lothar57 ha detto:


> Parere da esperto che queste cose le vive,sul campo..non dissertando e fantasticando,come voi utenti.
> L'invornito,ha scambiato una simpatia,per chissa'che.Non esiste che passi un'anno,senza combinare niente.


----------



## Higgins (19 Novembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Parere da esperto che queste cose le vive,sul campo..non dissertando e fantasticando,come voi utenti.
> L'invornito,ha scambiato una simpatia,per chissa'che.Non esiste che passi un'anno,senza combinare niente.


Anch'io penso che un anno sia tanto, ma non puoi mai sapere. Ognuno è fatto in modo diverso e ogni situazione è diversa... Non sarei così categorico


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> diglielo a questi sprovveduti


----------



## JON (19 Novembre 2014)

Che se la "tirino" può essere, e può essere anche che non concludano per diversi motivi. Inesperienza, titubanza, quello che è. Tenete presente che sono solo pochi mesi che la cosa sembra nata.

Che poi il problema non sono tanto loro due, il problema principale era la divagazione di Barabba causata dalle incomprensioni con la moglie.
Un'altra interpretazione potrebbe essere che Barabba strumentalizza le mancanze della moglie perché in realtà si sente attratto dalla collega.

Però lui ha parlato di incomprensioni e di atti specifici che lo hanno reso "nervoso", tanto che gli è bastato parlare con la moglie già solo di pulizie casalinghe per deviare il discorso amante e le interpretazioni stesse.

Per me, da come ha parlato, qualcosa potrebbe starci con la collega, ma non è quello il problema. Il problema è Barabba che se la cerca, a prescindere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Parere da esperto che queste cose le vive,sul campo..non dissertando e fantasticando,come voi utenti.
> L'invornito,ha scambiato una simpatia,per chissa'che.Non esiste che passi un'anno,senza combinare niente.


mi sa che hai ragione.


----------

